# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  Miyatake Shusui Keeping Contest (as Request ...)

## asfenv

Pak Ajik dan Om Dodo, 

aku mau usul, adakan keeping contest untuk jenis Shusui,...ukuran 15-20 cm,,.dari Farm yg terkenal untuk shusui,..

karena jenis ini jarang sekali untuk keeping kontes,..dulu pernah liat baby shusui di Nirwana,..baru datang dari farm luar, aku lupa namanya,...cakep cakep abis....dan waktu itu masih dikarantina,.....

Mungkin Ok ajik dan Om Dodo bisa buat keeping kontes ini,...

Ditunggu OM dengan semangat 45",  jadi nanti waktu kita perayaan GO setelah 6 bulan jadi banyak event nya,....  ::  

Hidup Koi's......

----------


## Glenardo

Mendukung deh, sekalian Asagi juga di buat GO nya   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

Saya juga mendukung om.. He3x..pasti byk peminat e.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Mudah - mudahan ada dealer yang mendengar rintihan pilu para penggemar disini ya...

Prosedur kita biasanya dimulai dari Tawaran dealer.
Setelah itu baru ada Tim Investigator yang turun duluan untuk melihat kualitas ikannya dan kelayakan harga dibanding dengan kualitas tersebut. Biasanya Luki atau Dodo
Setelah itu baru kita bernegosiasi dengan mereka...

Jadi, kita tunggu aja ya apa ada yang mendengar...  ::

----------


## h_andria

Wah seru nih kalo bisa kesampaian...
jadi ingat beberapa waktu lalu, ketika sowan ke tempat senior Om Putnus di pinggir gunung..
hmmmm...  ::   ::   ::  
lihat satu kolam.. dan banyak shusui yg berebutan pelet ...
oh.. indah nian shusui nya....

----------


## rvidella

om luki juga bisa bawa langsung dari jepang ....
coba dia mana yah?

----------


## Koi Lovers

oh para dealer,dengarlah rintihan iniiiii.........

(semoga membantu ya   ::   ::   ::  )

----------


## Glenardo

Di mulai lah dengan yang mudah di raih. Ngesot ke Hanggar (ada Om Tyo Tasik ga sengaja ketemu), hunting Shuhui mungil yang di atas rata2   ::   sekalian di GO sama Kujaku Om Irsan dan burayak Koi Collection ( serem niy, 2nd time experiment GO burayak, sudah tewas 1 pula yang hariwake   ::   ::  ). Satu dua tiga pulau terlampaui. Populasi ikan siap pindah dalam 2 minggu ke depan ke kolam yang lebih baik dan bak fiber yang okeh kedalamnya   ::   ::  
Jadi pengen berburu Koi < 20 cm buat di matangkan...  ::   ::  
Tapi hati merintih, minta shusui lagi dunk...  ::   ::   ::  

Be independent and passionate...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## arungtasik

... gimana kalo keeping contest Ochiba aja. Ada stock sekitar seratusan ekor Ochiba pijahan sendiri seorang senior di forum ini, 20-an di antaranya yg paling besar tergolong grade A. Tapi kayaknya dia hanya mau melepas 10 ekor ukuran sekitar 25 cm untuk forum. Induknya Chagoi +75 cm dengan pejantan Kohaku (Sakai kalo gak salah). 

Gimana nih, koier...? Ada yg berminat dgn Ochiba?

----------


## Glenardo

> ... gimana kalo keeping contest Ochiba aja. Ada stock sekitar seratusan ekor Ochiba pijahan sendiri seorang senior di forum ini, 20-an di antaranya yg paling besar tergolong grade A. Tapi kayaknya dia hanya mau melepas 10 ekor ukuran sekitar 25 cm untuk forum. Induknya Chagoi +75 cm dengan pejantan Kohaku (Sakai kalo gak salah). 
> 
> Gimana nih, koier...? Ada yg berminat dgn Ochiba?



Siaappp Om Tyo..asal foto nya cocok.   ::   ::  

Hmm... apa ada calon keeping contest lagi?  ::

----------


## h_andria

> ... gimana kalo keeping contest Ochiba aja. Ada stock sekitar seratusan ekor Ochiba pijahan sendiri seorang senior di forum ini, 20-an di antaranya yg paling besar tergolong grade A. Tapi kayaknya dia hanya mau melepas 10 ekor ukuran sekitar 25 cm untuk forum. Induknya Chagoi +75 cm dengan pejantan Kohaku (Sakai kalo gak salah). 
> 
> Gimana nih, koier...? Ada yg berminat dgn Ochiba?


Wah menarik juga nih...

----------


## asfenv

Shusui dulu Dunkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk....  ::  .................................[/b][/i]

----------


## asfenv

Aku percaya Om Dodo dan Om ajik, bisa mengadakan Keeping kontes ini,.( shusui.....)

.mereka sudah profesional.dan punya jaringan yg luas ke dealer dealer dan rekan rekan bredeer......dalam dan Jepun,....

Ayo dunk Om Dodo dan Om Ajik,.............Go..go..go..go.............  ::

----------


## hadi SE

ayo bro..............lakukan GO Contes Shusui lagi.......................  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## asfenv

Mana neh,...


kok belum ada neh GO Shusui,.......

ditunggu neh OM Dodo dan OM ajik,......mungkin dari samurai koi bisa bantu juga,....

Thanks ya OM dodo dan OM Ajik,.....

----------


## adepe

> ... gimana kalo keeping contest Ochiba aja. Ada stock sekitar seratusan ekor Ochiba pijahan sendiri seorang senior di forum ini, 20-an di antaranya yg paling besar tergolong grade A. Tapi kayaknya dia hanya mau melepas 10 ekor ukuran sekitar 25 cm untuk forum. Induknya Chagoi +75 cm dengan pejantan Kohaku (Sakai kalo gak salah). 
> 
> Gimana nih, koier...? Ada yg berminat dgn Ochiba?


boleh om....  ::

----------


## KARHOMA

> ... gimana kalo keeping contest Ochiba aja. Ada stock sekitar seratusan ekor Ochiba pijahan sendiri seorang senior di forum ini, 20-an di antaranya yg paling besar tergolong grade A. Tapi kayaknya dia hanya mau melepas 10 ekor ukuran sekitar 25 cm untuk forum. Induknya Chagoi +75 cm dengan pejantan Kohaku (Sakai kalo gak salah). 
> 
> Gimana nih, koier...? Ada yg berminat dgn Ochiba?


Ikuuuutttt ....   ::

----------


## Glenardo

Di tunggu gambarnya..

Om Karhoma, kolam ku sudah proses meng aci nya sudah 30 % berdasarkan pengelihatan semalam   ::  

Hari ini gerimis, jadi ga tau deh.. :P

----------


## KARHOMA

Udah diupdate belon om Glen?

Bentar aku liat dulu ya ...   ::

----------


## tenonx

iya neh... mau donk om Do .....   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> iya neh... mau donk om Do .....


 om do = omong doang yah?
hehehehe eh denger2 blitar lagi harvest banyak shushui and asagi
apa benurrrr?

----------


## rvidella

> Mendukung deh, sekalian Asagi juga di buat GO nya


kalo yang ini masuk gak om glen?



asagi sakai .... ada sekitar 15 ekor ukuran ... masih unknown ... belum sempet ukur

----------


## Glenardo

> Originally Posted by Glenardo
> 
> Mendukung deh, sekalian Asagi juga di buat GO nya   
> 
> 
> kalo yang ini masuk gak om glen?
> 
> 
> 
> asagi sakai .... ada sekitar 15 ekor ukuran ... masih unknown ... belum sempet ukur



Kalau rakyat Koi berkata iya, yah iya sajah.Asagi nya merahnya sudah naik tuh...Udah Newbie, jujurnya mata saya rabun ayam..  ::  Minus 7 siy.. :P  Pelopornya Om Asfeny kemana ini?  ::   Hmm..Mao di lepas ukuran waktu ukuran berapa yah? "trauma baby kujaku"   ::  

Buat GO Lokal blitar, juga okeh asal rakyat setuju n quality sip

Kayaknya bener juga, di hanggar asagi dan shusui lagi banyak niy..

----------


## rvidella

> Kalau rakyat Koi berkata iya, yah iya sajah.Asagi nya merahnya sudah naik tuh...Udah Newbie, jujurnya mata saya rabun ayam..  Minus 7 siy.. :P  Pelopornya Om Asfeny kemana ini?   Hmm..Mao di lepas ukuran waktu ukuran berapa yah? "trauma baby kujaku"   
> 
> Buat GO Lokal blitar, juga okeh asal rakyat setuju n quality sip
> 
> Kayaknya bener juga, di hanggar asagi dan shusui lagi banyak niy..



Trauma kenapa Boss Glen ...
Boss kita ini .... r u sure u r not a negotiator?
dari tampang-nya yang perlente di thread foto perkenalan diri, kayaknya u r a very good negotiator deh
terus dari statement diatas aja udah ketahuan kok om ... langsung tanya harga berapa and langsung analisa kondisi ikan merahnya udah pada naik .... yakin newbie om? yakin matanya rabun ayam? 

aku rada bingung sama ini nih ....[quote]Mao di lepas ukuran waktu ukuran berapa yah? "trauma baby kujaku"   ::  
quote] mau dilepas di ukuran waktu ukuran?????????????

bingung ah

----------


## Glenardo

> Originally Posted by Glenardo
> 
> Kalau rakyat Koi berkata iya, yah iya sajah.Asagi nya merahnya sudah naik tuh...Udah Newbie, jujurnya mata saya rabun ayam..  Minus 7 siy.. :P  Pelopornya Om Asfeny kemana ini?   Hmm..Mao di lepas ukuran waktu ukuran berapa yah? "trauma baby kujaku"   
> 
> Buat GO Lokal blitar, juga okeh asal rakyat setuju n quality sip
> 
> Kayaknya bener juga, di hanggar asagi dan shusui lagi banyak niy..
> 
> 
> ...


Om Dodo bisa saja niy.. Tampang kan tinggal di salon, di permak, di bedakin   ::  
Trauma, lebih baik di mulai dari yang bigger size. Maklum kolam nya ga jadi terhadang Hujan jadi keepingnya di bak fiber sajah.tapi kalau sudah hampir 20 cm, itu bukan baby yah? namanya "anak angkat Koi"
Saya bener New Bie loh dan kacung kumpret(cungpret) berbau Kimchi, kalau buka suara, berarti mencoba memberi pendapat (setelah rajin browsing). 
Kalau boleh share pribadi, sebagai newbie ada 2 sikap yang bisa di lakukan. Pertama, calm down, dengerin omongan penjual serta suhu lalu ikut2 an beli. Kedua, memberi opini agar menutupi kelemahanya. Bisa jadi saya yang ke 2 itu untuk thread ini   ::   Proses pembelajaran deh
Lau, bener loh saya rabun ayam. Saya kaca mata (softlens minus 7), suka olah raga. Namun kalau sudah pencahyaan minim, milih duduk di pinggir (pernah maksa main voli, mau smes bola, ga kena, dan penonton mentertawakan    ::  )
Di tunggu yah Om Dodo, untuk info lebih lanjut...

Mana yah Om Asfeny sang pembuka thread?

Maap jika out of topic bahasanya. Terima kasih

----------


## rvidella

> Om Dodo bisa saja niy.. Tampang kan tinggal di salon, di permak, di bedakin   
> Trauma, lebih baik di mulai dari yang bigger size. Maklum kolam nya ga jadi terhadang Hujan jadi keepingnya di bak fiber sajah.tapi kalau sudah hampir 20 cm, itu bukan baby yah? namanya "anak angkat Koi"
> Saya bener New Bie loh dan kacung kumpret(cungpret) berbau Kimchi, kalau buka suara, berarti mencoba memberi pendapat (setelah rajin browsing). 
> Kalau boleh share pribadi, sebagai newbie ada 2 sikap yang bisa di lakukan. Pertama, calm down, dengerin omongan penjual serta suhu lalu ikut2 an beli. Kedua, memberi opini agar menutupi kelemahanya. Bisa jadi saya yang ke 2 itu untuk thread ini    Proses pembelajaran deh
> Lau, bener loh saya rabun ayam. Saya kaca mata (softlens minus 7), suka olah raga. Namun kalau sudah pencahyaan minim, milih duduk di pinggir (pernah maksa main voli, mau smes bola, ga kena, dan penonton mentertawakan    )
> Di tunggu yah Om Dodo, untuk info lebih lanjut...
> 
> Mana yah Om Asfeny sang pembuka thread?
> 
> Maap jika out of topic bahasanya. Terima kasih


bau kimchi ... ada korea-nya yah om glen? iya om glen nanti kalo ada kelanjutannya pasti deh dikabari ....
om juga yah ... ditunggu goyang koi-nya   ::

----------


## asfenv

Tetap Shusui GO dunkkkkkk,.kalau bisa dari farm luar ( jepun ) Bareng sama Asagi juga Oke tuh,.......

Om Dodo dan Om ajik,..mungkin bisa kerja sama dgn Nirwana Koi,..aku pernah liat baby Shusui disana baru dateng dari jepang,..

wuihhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...cakepppppppppppppppppppppp  pppppppp.....................
.............The best baby Shusui ...............

Ao...ayo..semangat,.....biar Even Koi's di 5-8 bulan kemudian jadi rame......kan hanya kita yg dapat membesarkan Forum kegiatan KOI's kita tercinta ini,......

----------


## torajiro

> Tetap Shusui GO dunkkkkkk,.kalau bisa dari farm luar ( jepun ) Bareng sama Asagi juga Oke tuh,.......
> 
> Om Dodo dan Om ajik,..mungkin bisa kerja sama dgn Nirwana Koi,..aku pernah liat baby Shusui disana baru dateng dari jepang,..
> 
> wuihhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...cakepppppppppppppppppppppp  pppppppp.....................
> .............The best baby Shusui ...............
> 
> Ao...ayo..semangat,.....biar Even Koi's di 5-8 bulan kemudian jadi rame......kan hanya kita yg dapat membesarkan Forum kegiatan KOI's kita tercinta ini,......


hidup shusui...!  ::

----------


## h_andria

jadi pengen ..  ::   ::  
antara shusui ... Ochiba  dan Asaghi

----------


## arungtasik

> jadi pengen ..   
> antara shusui ... Ochiba  dan Asaghi


jadi ingat novel remaja zaman dulu: Saskia,Kishi dan Oteba....

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by h_andria
> 
> jadi pengen ..   
> antara shusui ... Ochiba  dan Asaghi
> 
> 
> jadi ingat novel remaja zaman dulu: Saskia,Kishi dan Oteba....


remajanya waktu kapan

om asven ... coba tanya sama om erik, siapa tahu bisa diakkomodir ... luki sih deket loh om sama dia ... siapa tahu dapet good deal

----------


## ad666

...cucok mi . . .
lagi research shusui kalo yang ini terrealisasi . . .hm . . . gak kebayang gunanya. . .  ::  butuh berapa tandatangan neh biar terealisasi?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> ...cucok mi . . .
> lagi research shusui kalo yang ini terrealisasi . . .hm . . . gak kebayang gunanya. . .  butuh berapa tandatangan neh biar terealisasi?


Ada dealer yang lagi di Jepang (auction) kontak saya...
Saya tanya bisa bawa shusui gak (sesuai permintaan)...
Dia bilang mau berapa nanti dicariin (kalau ada)..
Nah silakan ngacung siapa yang mau shushui...(bikin aja daftarnya ya..)

----------


## arungtasik

1. Tyo Arungtasik

----------


## Koi Lovers

1. Tyo Arungtasik
2. Ronny (Koi Lovers)

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Baru dikabarin kalau dapat miyatake shushui ukuran sekitar +/- 15 cm. Saya mau coba tekan harganya. Kalau peminatnya banyak mungkin bisa bantu. Jadi bagi yang berminat silakan aja daftar (tidak mengikat hanya untuk mengukur animo saja)

----------


## h_andria

1. Tyo Arungtasik
2. Ronny (Koi Lovers)
3. Harri Andria

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Wah, yang ini kelihatannya kurang peminat ya. Padahal sebelumnya kelihatan banyak yang minta. Mana nih om asfeny?

----------


## rvidella

> Wah, yang ini kelihatannya kurang peminat ya. Padahal sebelumnya kelihatan banyak yang minta. Mana nih om asfeny?



sukses pak!

----------


## ad666

1. Tyo Arungtasik
2. Ronny (Koi Lovers)
3. Harri Andria
4. Adhe - Ad666

----------


## Glenardo

1. Tyo Arungtasik
2. Ronny (Koi Lovers)
3. Harri Andria
4. Adhe - Ad666
5. Glen 

Note: Tidak mengikat..

Wah om Ajik seizing market baby shusui   ::  ... Thx

----------


## rvidella

> 5. Glen 
> Note: Tidak mengikat..



tidak mengikat apa artinya? kalo di-ikat mau?   ::

----------


## Glenardo

> Originally Posted by Glenardo
> 
> 5. Glen 
> Note: Tidak mengikat..
> 
> 
> 
> tidak mengikat apa artinya? kalo di-ikat mau?


om AJIK BERKATA "tidak mengikat hanya untuk mengukur animo saja)

Baru dikabarin kalau dapat miyatake shushui ukuran sekitar +/- 15 cm. Saya mau coba tekan harganya. Kalau peminatnya banyak mungkin bisa bantu. Jadi bagi yang berminat silakan aja daftar (tidak mengikat hanya untuk mengukur animo saja)

Kalau buat saya sih di weekend gini tidak mengikat artinya single, bebas ngapain aja   ::  

Kalau di ikat gimana yah? Di ikat dimana ini?   ::     :P

----------


## rvidella

> Kalau di ikat gimana yah? Di ikat dimana ini?      :P


puun

----------


## ad666

. . . . . . tolak ukurnya apa neh .om . .? gimana yang beranimo mana yang tidak . . .?  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*Sambil menunggu foto - foto satuannya, simaklah shusui - shusui yang siap dipinang ini*



*Berapakah menurut anda harga wajarnya?*  ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

biar rame di buat semurah mungkin ommmmmm

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> biar rame di buat semurah mungkin ommmmmm


Seberapa murahnya? Sebut angka dong   ::

----------


## h_andria

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> biar rame di buat semurah mungkin ommmmmm
> 
> 
> Seberapa murahnya? Sebut angka dong


iya om ajik...
jangan mahal2...
murahhhhhh ya...
pengen mode: ON

----------


## adepe

maks 500rb  ::

----------


## Glenardo

> maks 500rb


Hmm..kalo Kujaku F1 nya Om Irsan, bisa di 300 rb. Bagaimana dengan ini?

Harap2 maximal 500 rb dunk   ::  , mungkinkah di buat sama dengan Kujaku F1 ?

26 ekor loh yang ada di foto   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Wah kita sudah tawarin semuanya nih buat dapat harga murah...
Tinggal yang di badan aja yang gak ikut ditawarin, mudah2an aja ya....  ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

ato di samakan ama kumonryu nya om top   ::

----------


## h_andria

> ato di samakan ama kumonryu nya om top


100 rb ekor ya?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## adepe

> ato di samakan ama kumonryu nya om top


hehehe... jangan dong kalo disamain kumon=nya om top, 
termasuk dikirim pake kereta juga?

ntar keburu mati dijalan  ::

----------


## arungtasik

ini shusui import oom, tentu harganya di atas 1 jeti, hehehe

----------


## bobo

Setuju kayak acara keeping contest nya om top pakai gradasi nilai contoh :
1. 150rb berapa ekor
2. 100 rb berapa ekor
3. 50 rb berapa ekor

ongkos kirim masing2 peserta   ::

----------


## bobo

1. Tyo Arungtasik
2. Ronny (Koi Lovers)
3. Harri Andria
4. Adhe - Ad666
5. Glen 
6. bobo (arie) tunggu harga

----------


## Kete

1. Tyo Arungtasik
2. Ronny (Koi Lovers)
3. Harri Andria
4. Adhe - Ad666
5. Glen
6. bobo (arie) tunggu harga
7. Kete

----------


## Koi Lovers

Om tomy,tukar tempat yuk   ::   ::  
ngeces mode : on




> Kete
>    Posted: Selasa Mar 17, 2009 7:12 pm
> 
> Re: Request Keeping Contest Shusui......
> 1. Tyo Arungtasik
> 2. Ronny (Koi Lovers)
> 3. Harri Andria
> 4. Adhe - Ad666
> 5. Glen
> ...





> Ajik Raffles
>    Posted: Selasa Mar 17, 2009 2:17 pm
> 
> Re: Request Keeping Contest Shusui......
> Wah kita sudah tawarin semuanya nih buat dapat harga murah...
> Tinggal yang di badan aja yang gak ikut ditawarin, mudah2an aja ya....


wah kalo dah gini berarti ini yang terbaik nih

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Setuju kayak acara keeping contest nya om top pakai gradasi nilai contoh :
> 1. 150rb berapa ekor
> 2. 100 rb berapa ekor
> 3. 50 rb berapa ekor
> 
> ongkos kirim masing2 peserta


Sumpah deh, jadi nyesel tanya2 harga...

Ikan dijadwalkan datang antara akhir bulan hingga awal bulan depan, tapi foto - foto ikan satuannya mudah2an sudah bisa diterima beberapa hari ini. Sy prefer pilih2 ikannya setelah ikan sampai jkt, tapi beberapa teman saranin setelah ada foto lgsg aja acara pilih2. Saya ikut aja cuma klo ada risiko ya jangan salahin kita ya. Hehehe

----------


## isman

1. Tyo Arungtasik
2. Ronny (Koi Lovers)
3. Harri Andria
4. Adhe - Ad666
5. Glen
6. bobo (arie) tunggu harga
7. Kete
8. isman

----------


## ari-radja

1. Tyo Arungtasik
2. Ronny (Koi Lovers)
3. Harri Andria
4. Adhe - Ad666
5. Glen
6. bobo (arie) tunggu harga
7. Kete
8. isman
9. Ari Radja

----------


## h_andria

> Originally Posted by bobo
> 
> Setuju kayak acara keeping contest nya om top pakai gradasi nilai contoh :
> 1. 150rb berapa ekor
> 2. 100 rb berapa ekor
> 3. 50 rb berapa ekor
> 
> ongkos kirim masing2 peserta  
> 
> ...


Om Ajik jangan nyesel dong...
btw.. makasih ya udah ngebuatin buat acara ini...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*DAN INILAH MEREKA...... * 

















*SILA DILIHAT - LIHAT & DITIMBANG - TIMBANG... *

----------


## isman

MS 11 dan MS 12 kok mirip ya,apa salah lihat

----------


## Koi Lovers

iya kedua foto itu sama,kita tunggu aja update dari om ajik   ::

----------


## Koi Lovers

iya menurut saya kedua foto itu sama, kita tunggu updatenya dari om ajik   ::  

btw milihnya kapan ya om? dan harganya apa udah ada info?
kalo saya mau ngambil 2 ekor atau lebih (kebetulan barusan ada temen yang mau nitip) saya harus daftar lagi ya om?

----------


## Koi Lovers

iya menurut saya kedua foto itu sama, kita tunggu updatenya dari om ajik   ::  

btw milihnya kapan ya om? dan harganya apa udah ada info?
kalo saya mau ngambil 2 ekor atau lebih (kebetulan barusan ada temen yang mau nitip) saya harus daftar lagi ya om?

----------


## Koi Lovers

1. Tyo Arungtasik
2. Ronny (Koi Lovers)
3. Harri Andria
4. Adhe - Ad666
5. Glen
6. bobo (arie) tunggu harga
7. Kete
8. isman
9. Ari Radja
10. Ronny (Koi Lovers) nunggu harga

----------


## bobo

> Originally Posted by bobo
> 
> Setuju kayak acara keeping contest nya om top pakai gradasi nilai contoh :
> 1. 150rb berapa ekor
> 2. 100 rb berapa ekor
> 3. 50 rb berapa ekor
> 
> ongkos kirim masing2 peserta 
> 
> ...


Sorry om ajik.   ::

----------


## h_andria

foto ikannya udah nongol...
harganya bagaimana Om?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> MS 11 dan MS 12 kok mirip ya,apa salah lihat


ooops benar... om Isman, harusnya No. 11 yang ini:



Sudah saya perbaiki dalam daftar gambar ikannya  ::  
Tata cara pemilihannya mudah2an siang ini sudah bisa diposting ya...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*Miyatake Shushui Keeping Contest*
*RULE OF THE GAME*

*Miyatake Shusui Keeping Contest* adalah ajang bagi penggemar koi untuk meningkatkan kemampuan memelihara dan mengapresiasi koi varietas shushui dengan cara membesarkan di kolam mereka masing  masing selama periode 6 bulan. Shusui tosai berasal dari Miyatake Koi Farm, dari indukan yang sama, ukuran relatif sama tetapi akan diperlakukan secara berbeda di kolam masing - masing partisipan sesuai pengalaman dan pengetahuan keeping koi mereka. 


*SPESIFIKASI KOI*
25 ekor koi disediakan Majalah KOI-S sebagai penyelenggara kegiatan dengan spesifikasi:
Varietas		: Shusui
Umur			: Tosai ( 2  3 bulan)
Ukuran			: 12  15 cm
Indukan		        : Shusui, 80 cm
Penangkar (Breeder)	: Miyatake Koi Farm  

*Koi  koi ini tersedia berkat kerja sama majalah KOI-S dengan Feikoi Centre (http://www.feikoicentre) sebagai mitra yang mendatangkan, mengurus izin masuk dan menghandling selama masa karantina hingga pengiriman ke alamat masing  masing Partisipan.*

*TATA CARA KEGIATAN*
1. Kegiatan ini akan dimulai sejak tanggal 1 Mei 2009 dan berakhir pada tanggal 31 Oktober 2009
2. Koi dibesarkan di kolam masing  masing Partisipan. Tidak ada batasan untuk jenis kolam, volume, pakan dan hal lain yang berkaitan dengan kegiatan koi keeping
3. Selama kegiatan koi tidak boleh berpindahtangan. Apabila terjadi perubahan kepemilikan, maka koi tersebut dinyatakan gugur dan tidak akan diikutsertakan dalam proses penjurian
4. Selama kegiatan berlangsung Partisipan dipersilakan melaporkan perkembangan koi  koinya dengan cara memposting di forum yang telah disediakan 
5. Semua risiko yang berkaitan dengan kegiatan pemeliharaan sepenuhnya menjadi tanggungjawab Partisipan
6. Peserta harus mengumumkan apabila koi berpindah tangan atau karena sesuatu dan lain hal mengalami musibah kematian. 
7. Partisipan yang sudah mendaftar dan melakukan pembayaran tidak dapat mengundurkan diri dari kegiatan ini dan meminta uang kembali
8. Setelah periode kegiatan selama 6 bulan, koi akan dinilai dan pemenang ditentukan berdasarkan kriteria yang akan ditetapkan kemudin 


*PARTISIPAN*
Penggemar koi di seluruh Indonesia yang tergabung dalam forum KOI-S


*AGENDA*
12/03/09  19/03/09, Sosialisasi Kegiatan
20/03/09  30/03/09, Masa Pemilihan Ikan
23/03/09  09/04/09, Pembayaran Ikan
12/04/09  31/03/09, Pengambilan & Pengiriman Ikan
01/05/09  31/10/09, Masa kegiatan Keeping Contest
01/11/09  07/11/09, Periode Penjurian dan Penentuan Pemenang
08/11/09 	         , Pengumuman Pemenang	


*HARGA*
Harga beli koi, biaya agen, dan delivery sampai ke Indonesia diperhitungkan sebesar Rp 940,000 per ekor. Seluruh biaya  tersebut ditalangi oleh Feikoi Centre sebagai mitra. Karena koi  koi ini pesanan Majalah KOI-S, Feikoi Centre tidak membebankan fee tambahan selain biaya di atas. Sebagai imbal jasa, Majalah KOI-S menawarkan paket barter promo.

*Dari harga tersebut Majalah menetapkan harga dasar Rp 1,000,000 per ekor kepada Partisipan namun harga akhirnya adalah yang terbentuk berdasarkan mekanisme pemilihan ikan yang ditetapkan berdasarkan lelang terbuka*

*Catatan:*
*10% dari harga yang terbentuk akan disumbangkan kepada Majalah KOI-S dan dengan dana dari mitra kegiatan lain akan dibelikan 1 (satu) unit Computer Graphic, Mac 24 Inch 2.8Ghz Core 2 Duo (MB325ZP/A)* 


*TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI*
Pemilihan koi dilakukan sejak tata cara ini diposting hingga hari Senin, 30 Maret 2009, jam 12.00 waktu server forum KOIs melalui mekanisme lelang dengan ketentuan dan syarat sebagai berikut:
1. Koi dipilih berdasarkan foto yang dapat dilihat di forum KOIs: viewtopic.php?f=9&t=3464&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=60
2. Harga pembukaan untuk setiap koi ditetapkan sesuai harga dasar Rp. 1,000,000 saja 
3. Kenaikan harga pada setiap bidding minimal kelipatan Rp 50,000
4. Pemenang adalah penawar tertinggi untuk setiap koi yang posting terakhir sebelum batas waktu yang ditetapkan
5. Harga tidak termasuk ongkos kirim yang sepenuhnya menjadi tanggung jawab pemenang. Pengiriman keluar kota dimungkinkan oleh Feikoi Centre atau mitra kerja yang ditunjuk pemenang atau melalui jasa Chvas Expedition 
6. BUNGKUS OPTION ditetapkan sebesar Rp 2,000,000 untuk masing  masing ikan dengan cara memposting Kode Koi: BUNGKUS, OM. 
Contoh: MS  11: BUNGKUS, OM
7. Koi terpilih resmi dan sah menjadi milik Partsipan setelah dikonfirmasi pihak Penyelenggara
8. Berhubung animo Partsipan lebih sedikit dari jumlah koi yang tersedia, maka setiap Partisipan boleh menawar sebanyak  banyaknya namun jumlah koi yang dapat diambil maksimum 3 ekor
9. Dalam hal satu atau lebih Partisipan memenangi lebih dari 3 ekor koi, maka koi  koi dengan penawaran tertinggi (yang jumlahnya lebih dari 3 ekor) akan dibatalkan dan diberikan kepada penawar tertinggi kedua, kecuali untuk BUNGKUS OPTION yang mutlak menjadi milik Penawar
10. Tidak diperbolehkan BUNGKUS OPTION untuk 3 ekor ikan oleh satu orang Partisipan

*Tata Cara Melakukan Penawaran:
1. Penyelenggara akan membuat daftar koi sebagai berikut:
MS  01:
MS  02:
MS  03:
MS  04:
MS  05:
MS  06:
MS  07:
MS  08:
MS  09:
MS  10:
MS  11:
MS  12:
MS  13:
MS  14:
MS  15:
MS  16:
MS  17:
MS  18:
MS  19:
MS  20:
MS  21:
MS  22:
MS  23:
MS  24:
MS  25:
2. Partisipan melakukan penawaran dengan cara memposting kode ikan dan penawarannya
Misal: MS  11: 1,100,000
3. Partisipan harus mengupdate daftar terlampir dengan cara copy & paste
Misal: MS  11: 1,100,000

MS  01:
MS  02:
MS  03:
MS  04:
MS  05:
MS  06:
MS  07:
MS  08:
MS  09:
MS  10:
MS  11: Ajik Raffles, 1,100,000
MS  12:
MS  13:
MS  14:
MS  15:
MS  16:
MS  17:
MS  18:
MS  19:
MS  20:
MS  21:
MS  22:
MS  23:
MS  24:
MS  25:
*

*PEMBAYARAN*
Pembayaran dilakukan dengan cara transfer ke rekening Feikoi Centre:
BCA Cabang Ujung Genteng
A/C No. 624  0110235
a/n Soegianto

Pembayaran disertai dengan berita sebagai berikut: SHUSHUI: KODE KOI. Misal SHUSUI MS-11,12, ..., dst


*TATA CARA PENJURIAN*
1. Pada akhir kegiatan Koi akan dinilai oleh Dewan Juri melalui foto yang diposting di forum yang sama
2. Partisipan harus memposting foto ikan sebelum periode penjurian dimulai pada tanggal 15 Oktober 2009 dan selambat  lambatnya tanggal 31 Oktober 2009. Foto yang diposting adalah yang diambil selambat  lambatnya 15 hari sebelum batas akhir kegiatan
3. Partisipan diminta memberikan informasi yang jujur mengenai ukuran koi pada saat dinilai
4. Kriteria penjurian akan ditetapkan kemudian 


*JURI*
Dewan Juri akan diumukan kemudian

*HADIAH*
Hadiah akan diumukan kemudian (tergantung berapa yang laku   ::  )

Informasi lebih lanjut mengenai kegiatan ini dapat diperoleh dengan cara mengakses ke: viewtopic.php?f=9&t=3464&start=0

*DISCLAIMER*
Apabila terjadi sesuatu/kecelakaan/musibah selama proses kedatangan koi ke Jakarta sepenuhnya menjadi tanggungjawab Penyelenggara. Semua dana yang sudah dibayarkan akan dikembalikan tanpa ada potongan apapun

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*SILA MELAKUKAN PENAWARAN*
Dengan cara memposting kode koi pilihannya dan mengupdate daftar di bawah ini dengan cara "copy & paste"

*REKAP PENAWARAN LELANG*
MS  01:
MS  02:
MS  03:
MS  04:
MS  05:
MS  06:
MS  07:
MS  08:
MS  09:
MS  10:
MS  11:
MS  12:
MS  13:
MS  14:
MS  15:
MS  16:
MS  17:
MS  18:
MS  19:
MS  20:
MS  21:
MS  22:
MS  23:
MS  24:
MS  25:

----------


## doddy

SILA MELAKUKAN PENAWARAN
Dengan cara memposting kode koi pilihannya dan mengupdate daftar di bawah ini dengan cara "copy & paste"

MS - 05: 1,000,000
MS - 12: 1,000,000

*REKAP PENAWARAN LELANG*
MS  01:
MS  02:
MS  03:
MS  04:
MS  05:doddy, 1,000,000
MS  06:
MS  07:
MS  08:
MS  09:
MS  10:
MS  11:
MS  12:doddy, 1,000,000
MS  13:
MS  14:
MS  15:
MS  16:
MS  17:
MS  18:
MS  19:
MS  20:
MS  21:
MS  22:
MS  23:
MS  24:
MS  25:
ikut 2 ya om Ajik

----------


## arungtasik

MS - 21: 1,000,000

MS  01:
MS  02:
MS  03:
MS  04: 
MS  05: Doddy, 1,000,000
MS  06:
MS  07:
MS  08:
MS  09:
MS  10:
MS  11: 
MS  12: Doddy, 1,000,000
MS  13:
MS  14:
MS  15:
MS  16:
MS  17:
MS  18:
MS  19:
MS  20:
MS  21: Tomi Lebang, 1.000.000
MS  22:
MS  23:
MS  24:
MS  25:

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Tiga ekor sudah di bid
Kalau mau menawar lebih tinggi pada ikan yang sudah di bid silakan saja, minimal kelipatan Rp 50,000

----------


## Koi Lovers

MS - 22: 1,000,000

MS  01:
MS  02:
MS  03:
MS  04: 
MS  05: Doddy, 1,000,000
MS  06:
MS  07:
MS  08:
MS  09:
MS  10:
MS  11: 
MS  12: Doddy, 1,000,000
MS  13:
MS  14:
MS  15:
MS  16:
MS  17:
MS  18:
MS  19:
MS  20:
MS  21: Tomi Lebang, 1.000.000
MS  22: Ronny Samarinda, 1.000.000
MS  23:
MS  24:
MS  25:

----------


## Ajik Raffles

3 orang pilih 4 ikan berbeda... Kelihatannya kualitas koi ini rata ya
Gak jadi ambil lebih dari satu om Rony? atau pilihan lain sudah diambil? Sila dilebihkan Rp 50,000 aja   ::

----------


## doddy

SILA MELAKUKAN PENAWARAN
Dengan cara memposting kode koi pilihannya dan mengupdate daftar di bawah ini dengan cara "copy & paste"

MS - 05: 1,000,000
MS - 12: 1,000,000

*REKAP PENAWARAN LELANG*
MS  01:
MS  02:
MS  03:
MS  04: 
MS  05: Doddy, 1,000,000
MS  06:
MS  07:
MS  08:
MS  09:
MS  10:
MS  11: 
MS  12: Doddy, 1,000,000
MS  13:
MS  14:
MS  15:
MS  16:
MS  17:
MS  18:
MS  19:
MS  20:
MS  21: Tomi Lebang, 1.000.000
MS  22: Ronny Samarinda, 1.000.000
MS  23:
MS  24:
MS  25:
ikut 2 ya om Ajik

----------


## Koi Lovers

> atau pilihan lain sudah diambil? Sila dilebihkan Rp 50,000 aja


iya om,dah kepilih...
ntar malem ane pelototin lagi deh,kali aja ada yang nyantol lagi
kalo ngebid lebih nunggu ngga ada pilihan lain om hahahahahaha

----------


## ad666

biar gampang liyatnya . . .

REKAP PENAWARAN LELANG
MS  01:

MS  02:

MS  03:

MS  04:

MS  05: Doddy, 1,000,000

MS  06:

MS  07:

MS  08:

MS  09:

MS  10:

MS  11:

MS  12: Doddy, 1,000,000

MS  13:

MS  14:

MS  15:

MS  16:

MS  17:

MS  18:

MS  19:

MS  20:

MS  21: Tomi Lebang, 1.000.000

MS  22: Ronny Samarinda, 1.000.000

MS  23:

MS  24:

MS  25:


Silahkan . . .

----------


## ad666

. . bingung . . bagus2  ::   . . semedi dulu nih siang . . . :P

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Yg ini mandeg apa pada nongkrong di tikungan ya? Sekadar info, p soegi yang bantu pilih ikan ini favoritnya selain gosanke adalah tancho dan shushui. Jadi jelas pilihan shushui-nya bisa dipertanggungjawabkan. Hehehehe

----------


## ad666

Usul om . . 
mungkin judulnya sudah bisa diganti . . . tidak lagi pake kata request . . .

----------


## ad666

biar gampang liyatnya . . .

REKAP PENAWARAN LELANG
MS  01:

MS  02:

MS  03:

MS  04:

MS  05: Doddy, 1,000,000

MS  06: Ad666 : 1.000 k IRP . . . 4mychild

MS  07:

MS  08:

MS  09:

MS  10:

MS  11:

MS  12: Doddy, 1,000,000

MS  13:

MS  14:

MS  15:

MS  16:

MS  17:

MS  18:

MS  19:

MS  20:

MS  21: Tomi Lebang, 1.000.000

MS  22: Ronny Samarinda, 1.000.000

MS  23:

MS  24:

MS  25:


Silahkan . . .

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Usul om . . 
> mungkin judulnya sudah bisa diganti . . . tidak lagi pake kata request . . .


DONE   ::

----------


## ad666

. . .ayo . .ayo . . meriahkan kegiatan ini . . .

----------


## Robby Iwan

Pake gambar pusing ah., pilih pake list aja


*REKAP PENAWARAN LELANG*
MS  01:
MS  02:
MS  03:
MS  04: 
MS  05: Doddy, 1,000,000
MS  06:
MS  07:
MS  08:
MS  09:
MS  10:
MS  11: 
MS  12: Doddy, 1,000,000
MS  13:
MS  14:
MS  15:
MS  16:
MS  17:
MS  18:
MS  19:
MS  20:
MS  21: Tomi Lebang, 1.000.000
MS  22: Ronny Samarinda, 1.000.000, Robby Iwan 1.250.000
MS  23:
MS  24:
MS  25:

Sorry Ron, yg No.22 ini bakal bagus kayanya...  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

wussssshhhh....................... mulai panas.....
Semuanya bakal bagus tuh, yang pilih penggemar berat shushui....

----------


## Soegianto

::  susuinya  bagus kecil2 ringnya sdh pd rapih ,skin di kepala dan bodynya juga bersih.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> susuinya  bagus kecil2 ringnya sdh pd rapih ,skin di kepala dan bodynya juga bersih.


Professional Opinion ...... 
Yang bilang penggemar berat shushui....
Juri dalam berbagai kontes...
Masih ragu - ragu?   ::

----------


## achmad

om mod,
ini perlu daftar dulu ngga ya?
maaf ngga ngikuti dari awal

apa bisa langsung bid ya ?

REKAP PENAWARAN LELANG
MS  01:
MS  02:
MS  03:
MS  04: 
MS  05: Doddy, 1,000,000
MS  06:
MS  07:Achmad 1jt
MS  08:achmad 1jt
MS  09:
MS  10:
MS  11: 
MS  12: Doddy, 1,000,000
MS  13:
MS  14:
MS  15:
MS  16:
MS  17:
MS  18:
MS  19:
MS  20:
MS  21: Tomi Lebang, 1.000.000
MS  22: Ronny Samarinda, 1.000.000, Robby Iwan 1.250.000
MS  23:
MS  24:
MS  25:

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Betul om Achmad...
Kali ini kita bikin yang baru...
pilih ikan dengan cara lelang....
tolong dimonitor om sampai senen, 30 Maret 2009
kali - kali aja ada yang overbid penawarannya....

----------


## Soegianto

bs salah pak  :: 
buat sy pribadi baby shushuinya ini baik.
test aja   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
>  susuinya  bagus kecil2 ringnya sdh pd rapih ,skin di kepala dan bodynya juga bersih.
> 
> 
> Professional Opinion ...... 
> Yang bilang penggemar berat shushui....
> Juri dalam berbagai kontes...
> Masih ragu - ragu?


kalo udah gini .... janji loh yah gak boleh jadi juri ....

menurut saya shushuinya jelek jelek ......  ::

----------


## rvidella

REKAP PENAWARAN LELANG
MS  01: Dodo 1jt
MS  02:
MS  03:
MS  04: Dodo 1jt
MS  05: Doddy, 1,000,000
MS  06:
MS  07:Achmad 1jt
MS  08:achmad 1jt
MS  09:
MS  10:
MS  11: 
MS  12: Doddy, 1,000,000
MS  13:
MS  14:
MS  15:
MS  16:
MS  17:
MS  18:
MS  19: Dodo 1jt
MS  20:
MS  21: Tomi Lebang, 1.000.000
MS  22: Ronny Samarinda, 1.000.000, Robby Iwan 1.250.000
MS  23: Dodo 1jt
MS  24:
MS  25:

----------


## ad666

. . lah om . . penawaran saya mana ? karena posting pake gambar ya? jadi ga sah?

----------


## ad666

REKAP PENAWARAN LELANG
MS  01: Dodo 1jt
MS  02:
MS  03:
MS  04: Dodo 1jt
MS  05: Doddy, 1,000,000
MS  06: Ad666 - IRP 1.000.000
MS  07:Achmad 1jt
MS  08:achmad 1jt
MS  09:
MS  10:
MS  11: 
MS  12: Doddy, 1,000,000
MS  13:
MS  14:
MS  15:
MS  16:
MS  17:
MS  18:
MS  19: Dodo 1jt
MS  20:
MS  21: Tomi Lebang, 1.000.000
MS  22: Ronny Samarinda, 1.000.000, Robby Iwan 1.250.000
MS  23: Dodo 1jt
MS  24:
MS  25:

----------


## ronnie

REKAP PENAWARAN LELANG
MS  01: Dodo 1jt
MS  02:
MS  03:
MS  04: Dodo 1jt
MS  05: Doddy, 1,000,000
MS  06: Ad666 - IRP 1.000.000
MS  07:Achmad 1jt
MS  08:achmad 1jt
MS  09:
MS  10:
MS  11: 
MS  12: Doddy, 1,000,000
MS  13:
MS  14:
MS  15:
MS  16:
MS  17:
MS  18:
MS  19: Dodo 1jt
MS  20:
MS  21: Tomi Lebang, 1.000.000,ronnie 1.050.000
MS  22: Ronny Samarinda, 1.000.000, Robby Iwan 1.250.000
MS  23: Dodo 1jt
MS  24:
MS  25:

----------


## arungtasik

*REKAP PENAWARAN LELANG*
MS  01: Dodo - 1,000,000
MS  02:
MS  03:
MS  04: Dodo - 1,000,000
MS  05: Doddy - 1,000,000
MS  06: Ad666 - 1.000.000
MS  07:Achmad - 1,000.000
MS  08:achmad - 1,000,000
MS  09:
MS  10:
MS  11:
MS  12: Doddy - 1,000,000
MS  13:
MS  14:
MS  15:
MS  16:
MS  17:
MS  18:
MS  19: Dodo - 1,000,000
MS  20:
MS  21: Tomi Lebang - 1.000.000; ronnie - 1.050.000; Tomi Lebang - 1.100.000
MS  22: Ronny Samarinda - 1.000.000; Robby Iwan - 1,250,000
MS  23: Dodo - 1,000,0000
MS  24:
MS  25:

----------


## Koi Lovers

huaaaaaaaaa   ::   ::   ::  

om robby........tinggi nian dikau ngebidnya,hiks hiks 
berarti kita satu selera ya om hehehe   ::   ::   ::  
coba di pelototin lagi deh yang lainnya,mudah2an nemu yang lain....  ::

----------


## wahyu

*REKAP PENAWARAN LELANG*
MS  01: Dodo - 1,000,000 ; wahyu - 1.050.000
MS  02:
MS  03:
MS  04: Dodo - 1,000,000
MS  05: Doddy - 1,000,000
MS  06: Ad666 - 1.000.000
MS  07:Achmad - 1,000.000
MS  08:achmad - 1,000,000
MS  09:
MS  10:
MS  11:
MS  12: Doddy - 1,000,000
MS  13:
MS  14:
MS  15:
MS  16:
MS  17:
MS  18:
MS  19: Dodo - 1,000,000
MS  20:
MS  21: Tomi Lebang - 1.000.000; ronnie - 1.050.000; Tomi Lebang - 1.100.000; wahyu - 1.150.000
MS  22: Ronny Samarinda - 1.000.000; Robby Iwan - 1,250,000
MS  23: Dodo - 1,000,0000
MS  24:
MS  25:

----------


## ad666

seru neh . . . . selogan lama " wait and see " . . .

----------


## wahyu

> seru neh . . . . selogan lama " wait and see " . . .



see and wait

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*INTERMEZO:*
*Saya, Shushui & Feikoi*

Suatu hari bulan April 2008, berselang beberapa hari setelah perhelatan 4th Bandung Koi Show 2008. Saya menuju kawasan paling timur Jakarta, di wilayah Cakung, tepatnya Taman Modern Cakung, untuk menjemput calon penghuni baru kolam, Hi Utshuri, 16 cm, yang baru saja menggondol gelar juara I pada perhelatan itu. Koi yang dikirim via MMS ketika saya berada di Surabaya selang dua hari menjelang kontes. Jatuh cinta pada gambar yang terpahat di media komunikasi canggih itu saya membelinya dan meminta diikutsertakan dalam kontes. Tak dinyana: Predikat Juara I berhasil diraih!!!

Dengan tak sabar saya menjemput sang juara. Inilah varietas koi yang sudah lama ingin saya keeping, bukan perkara mudah mencari hi utshuri yang mulus dan tidak berpasir. Suka hati rasanya ketika keinginan itu terkabul.

Perjalanan panjang melintasi sisi Timur kota Jakarta bukan sekadar seremoni menjemput sang juara. Keramahan Soegianto, pemilik koi centre yang terkenal dengan nama feikoi, terkadang membuat kita senantiasa ingin berkunjung apalagi dengan suguhan khas Nasi Padang dengan lauk ayam goreng.  

Ini batch yang baru kemarin saya ambil. Ikan Ogata pak demikian Soegiyanto yang akrab dipanggil Pak Soegi membuka percakapan

Liat aja dulu, pak. Gak papa koq khas Pak Soegi memainkan jurus pembuka menggoda calon pembeli

Ketika aerator dimatikan dan tutup jaring dimuka, terlihat kerumunan permata hidup yang berenang serabutan kesana kemari. Diantara riuh keindahan yang tidak beraturan, saya terkesima. Ada keindahan yang mencekat: Shushui 18 cm!!!  Ring rapih, kepala bersih dan warna merah tebal membuat saya jatuh hati pada pandangan pertama. 

Bukan hal aneh bila kita menemukan best quality of shusui di tempat ini. Bertahun  tahun pertemanan saya dengan Pak Soegi memahat keping ingatan saya betapa dia sangat menyukai shusui dan tancho selain varietas gosanke. Bicara kedua varietas ini dengan pak soegi seakan membaca cerita bersambung dari sebuah epik klasik nan indah. Tidak pernah habis dan membosankan.

Di Caringin, itu ada di batch khusus yang harganya mahal pak jelas sudah  Pak Soegi membaca pikiran saya.

Ikan bagus Pak Soegi saya merespon lesu karena tahu harganya bakal melambung

Pak itu ikan tadinya gak mau saya ambil karena harganya mahal, tetapi kelihatannya saya dikasih bonus karena ambil banyak. Saya juga dapat diskon untuk pembelian semua ikan itu, kalau bapak mau kita bagi dua aja diskonnya jawab pak Soegi seraya menyebut harga beli dan diskonnya.

Saya masih berpikir panjang karena harga itu setara dengan varietas gosanke dengan kualitas baik. Akhirnya, saya minta waktu berpikir tiga hari buat memutuskan.

Belum lagi genap jumlah hari yang saya minta, belum sempat saya meluangkan waktu bahkan untuk berpikir, pada hari Sabtu siang yang terik ada 7 miss call dan 1 sms dari nomor yang saya kenal. Ketika saya menghubungi balik terdengar suara ramah di seberang sana

Halo, pak. Maaf mengganggu, ini ada pelanggan yang datang nanya shusui. Bapak jadi ambil gak? Dikasih pertanyaan mendadak kontan yang keluar dari mulut saya  Saya Ambil, pak

Setelah itu karena kesibukan belum pernah ada kesempatan untuk menyambangi ikan itu. Sampai hampir dua bulan kemudian, tepatnya di penghujung bulan Juni 2008, kurang dua hari sebelum perhelatan 4th All Indonesia Young Koi Show 2008, suara ramah asisten Pak Soegi menyapa saya

Pak, ikannya mau ikut kontes gak? Saya terdiam dan tidak mengerti arah pertanyaannya. 

Shushui yang dulu bapak beli suara ramah itu kembali menegaskan. Seketika saya teringat pada si cantik shushui yang seolah terlupakan

Berapa ukurannya sekarang?
25 cm, pak
Ok, tolong diikutkan aja

Saya telepon Pak Soegi, berterimakasih dan berjanji mengambil ikan itu usai kontes. 

Pada saat kontes saya menyambangi arena. Mestinya dia sudah bertambah besar sekarang. Saya mengintip dalam vat feikoi dan nyaris tidak mengenalinya. Beruntung hanya ada satu ekor shushui disana dan terlihatlah sang permata kecil itu kini semakin bersinar. Petarung nan tangguh saya membatin

Siang hari saya dikabari bahwa permata kecil itu berhasil menyabet gelar Juara I di kelasnya. Aih ... aih.... Suka cita hati ini menyambut penghuni kolam terbaru dengan predikat juara

Tetapi untung tak bisa diraih malang tak dapat ditolak, ketika jadwal fish out hari berikutnya saya ada keperluan mendadak. Dengan rasa tidak enak saya telepon Pak Soegi dan minta untuk dititipkan kembali beberapa hari seraya berjanji akan mengambil secepatnya Ok, santai aja pak jawabnya 

Tetapi cerita berujung lain. Hari dan bulan berlalu belum juga sempat saya menjejakan kaki kesana. Tiba  tiba di awal September 2008 Pak Soegi mengontak saya Pak ikan saya antar ya Seiring perasaan tidak enak saya menjawabnya 

Biar saya aja yang ambil, pak 
Gak papa, pak. Kebetulan ada orang yang akan ke cibubur

Saya tahu persis tidak pernah ada yang kebetulan ke Cibubur. Cerita pak soegi mengantar ikan sendiri ke pelanggan adalah cerita klasik. Konon pernah ada cerita unik. Suatu ketika dalam perjalanan ke kawasan Bintaro Pak Soegi terjebak macet dan pada saat yang sama dia ada janji di tempat lain. Tak kurang akal dia langsung menyetop taxi dan meminta supir mengantar ikan ke alamat salah seorang punggawa koi terkenal di bilangan Bintaro.

Banyak yang nanya ikan itu ya pak soegi tanya saya sambil tertawa. 
Iya, pak. Saya bingung jawabnya, bukan karena gak mau dititipin pak Saya mahfum dan tahu persis karena yang bertanya  salah satunya karib saya, Anggit, yang selalu merasa terusik melihat shusui itu.

Esok hari ikan datang. Tidak sabar saya buka box-nya, segera terlihat sosok anggun. Female dan sudah 37 cm batin saya sambil mengukur. Tumbuh 12 cm dalam waktu kurang dari tiga bulan. Not Bad. Saya telpon pak Soegi bilang terimakasih Ikan itu makannya rakus, pak jawabnya ketika saya bertanya soal pertumbuhan pesatnya

Keindahan itu telah kembali ke rumahnya. Namun episode tentang shusui belum berakhir. Masih ada sedikit cerita ketika ikan itu meraih predikat Juara II pada 1st ZNA International All & Young Koi Show 2009. Setelah itu berakhirlah babak indah kebersamaan saya bersama shushui itu. Godaan rupiah dan keinginan mendapat kegembiraan dan cerita berbeda dengan koi lain membuat saya menutup cerita indah bersamanya .....

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Cerita yang cukup panjang, tetapi pesan yang ingin disampaikan (walau tidak nyambung) adalah kalau ingin membeli sesuatu datanglah ke tempat yang paling tepat. Membeli varietas koi pada penggemar beratnya menjanjikan kegembiraan yang tidak pernah terbayangkan. Kalau ada shusui disana, mestinya itu dipilih tidak hanya dengan pikiran tapi juga hati.      maksa betul....., biar yang penting laku nih......    * 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## mrbunta

hik hik hik
mengharukan  ::

----------


## Koi Lovers

posting fotonya dong om?
jadi penasaran ama permata hidup yang satu itu....

----------


## mrbunta

iya. fotonya donggggggg

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> hik hik hik
> mengharukan


Bagian mana? Ceritanya atau shushui yang sepi peminat   ::   ::  
Wah, kalau foto diposting enak gak ya ama juragannya yang baru   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> hik hik hik
> mengharukan 
> 
> 
> Bagian mana? Ceritanya atau shushui yang sepi peminat    
> Wah, kalau foto diposting enak gak ya ama juragannya yang baru


shusui di sia sia. tapi jadi juara   ::  
loh udah pindah juragan baru. weleh weleh cepet banget

----------


## Koi Lovers

shusuinya bukan sepi peminat om...
pada nunggu aja kali

yang diposting adalah foto shusuinya om,masa ceritanya hehehe
semoga pemilik barunya berkenan

----------


## mrbunta

Di kasih pencerahan tentang shusui donggg.
shusui yg bagus itu yg bagaimana. biar rame om   ::

----------


## Soegianto

busyet d om ajik lengkap & detail banget kilas baliknya ......  ::  
tambahan pak setelah susuinya bpk bw sy hunting gak dapat2 koi spt itu  ::   ::  
tapi kemarin pak di ogata saya dapat fotocopynya  7 ekor yg 2 ekor skrg lg showw di all japan hihihi bukan krn koinya bgs sekali tapi karena sangat girangnya  sdh hunting berbulan2 begitu dapat nekat in ikut show  ::  
mungkin gak dapt nomer paling tidak punya shushui yg pernah ikut show di all japan   ::   ::   ::   ::  
yang lima ada di rumah pak hehehe  ::  minat???  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> busyet d om ajik lengkap & detail banget kilas baliknya ......  
> tambahan pak setelah susuinya bpk bw sy hunting gak dapat2 koi spt itu   
> tapi kemarin pak di ogata saya dapat fotocopynya  7 ekor yg 2 ekor skrg lg showw di all japan hihihi bukan krn koinya bgs sekali tapi karena sangat girangnya  sdh hunting berbulan2 begitu dapat nekat in ikut show  
> mungkin gak dapt nomer paling tidak punya shushui yg pernah ikut show di all japan      
> yang lima ada di rumah pak hehehe  minat???


keep the best for me, pak   :: 
Pastinya yang masih tinggal disono dong   ::

----------


## Koi Lovers

para suhu ini sepertinya offline...tapi mbalas topinya cepet....jadi bingung saya...  ::  
btw pak sugi mau dong picnya,hehehe...

----------


## h3ln1k

sampe terbengong bengong om saya membacanya kayak novel neh hepi ending   ::  
_**ambil sapu tangan**_

----------


## chivas

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> hik hik hik
> mengharukan 
> 
> 
> Bagian mana? Ceritanya atau shushui yang sepi peminat    
> Wah, kalau foto diposting enak gak ya ama juragannya yang baru


terus terang sy pemilik berikut nya setelah om Ajik...
terkesima waktu itu dgn keindahannya akhirnya memberani diri untuk meminang ikan ini...
walau cuman sebentar menikmati keelokan ikan ini akhirnya tdk tahan jg dgn godaan fulus yg bikin ngiler....  ::

----------


## Soegianto

haha 
selamet pak 
nti kapan2 undang2 sy berkunjung yah
kangen juga mau lihat skrg spt apa........
mudah2an msh sama spt dessy ratnasari hahaha  ::  

note.
pantas serifikatnya sampai dikejarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
untung msh ada sdh mau luntur tulisannya   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


  ::   ::   walah ternyata om danu to mana om fotonya?   ::

----------


## Soegianto

cerpennya pak ajik sy print nti sy tempel di feikoi ,
bukan untuk sombong2an tapi ini salah satu hasil positif dari pelihara koi dan dagang koi hahaha

bukan hanya dinilai selalu dengan besaran uang tp lebih banyak ke persahabatan....
wew jd romantis begini ....  ::  

sdh ah nti jd sinetron

kata tukul sekarang kita kembali ke miyatake shusui keeping contest...........................................  ......

----------


## h3ln1k

> cerpennya pak ajik sy print nti sy tempel di feikoi ,
> bukan untuk sombong2an tapi ini salah satu hasil positif dari pelihara koi dan dagang koi hahaha
> 
> bukan hanya dinilai selalu dengan besaran uang tp lebih banyak ke persahabatan....
> wew jd romantis begini ....  
> 
> sdh ah nti jd sinetron
> 
> kata tukul sekarang kita kembali ke miyatake shusui keeping contest...........................................  ......


_tambah terharu neh_

----------


## chivas

::   ::   walah ternyata om danu to mana om fotonya?   :: [/quote]

udah pindah tangan lg om....  ::

----------


## asfenv

waduh,...aku  telat neh,....baru buka forum dalam 2hari kemarin,......., masih ada stock lagi gak om Ajik,..shusui untuk ku.....?

----------


## wahyu

> waduh,...aku  telat neh,....baru buka forum dalam 2hari kemarin,......., masih ada stock lagi gak om Ajik,..shusui untuk ku.....?


masih banyak om............  ::

----------


## asfenv

ASfen, Jakarta,  MS-10, 1,000,000,  MS-13, 1,000,000,





REKAP PENAWARAN LELANG
MS  01: Dodo - 1,000,000 ; wahyu - 1.050.000
MS  02:
MS  03:
MS  04: Dodo - 1,000,000
MS  05: Doddy - 1,000,000
MS  06: Ad666 - 1.000.000
MS  07:Achmad - 1,000.000
MS  08:achmad - 1,000,000
MS  09:
MS  10:Asfen, Jakarta, 1,000,000
MS  11:
MS  12: Doddy - 1,000,000
MS  13: Asfen, Jakarta , 1,000,000
MS  14:
MS  15:
MS  16:
MS  17:
MS  18:
MS  19: Dodo - 1,000,000
MS  20:
MS  21: Tomi Lebang - 1.000.000; ronnie - 1.050.000; Tomi Lebang - 1.100.000; wahyu - 1.150.000
MS  22: Ronny Samarinda - 1.000.000; Robby Iwan - 1,250,000
MS  23: Dodo - 1,000,0000
MS  24:
MS  25:

----------


## ad666

. . wah . . memang . . . mengharukan . . .  ::

----------


## wahyu

berakhir kapan ya pemilihannya..............

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Lumayan gara2 prosa tambah 2 order, besok bikin yang rada panjangan deh

----------


## Soegianto

kepanjangan nti jadi majalh femina pak  ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Sayang...dikolam udah ada..
Coba bayangkan klu Shusui nya seperti ini

----------


## rvidella

wuah pak william ... pantes gak mau nambah .... itu cerita dapetnya gimana dan keepingnya gimana pak?

----------


## ad666

> Sayang....di kolam udah ada....
> Coba bayangkan klu Shusui nya seperti ini


 mo di keep sampai kapan om?  ::  



> Lumayan gara2 prosa tambah 2 order, besok bikin yang rada panjangan deh


 . . sssst . . om Ajik, harusnya yang kayak gini dirahasiakan . . . .   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

> *DAN INILAH MEREKA...... * 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## wahyu

ayo.....ayo.....pada pilih ikan bagus.....
semangat....semangat......  ::   ::

----------


## ad666

. . sundul dikit ah . . .  ::

----------


## ad666

biar gampang liyatnya . . .

REKAP PENAWARAN LELANG
MS  01 :: odo - 1,000,000 ; wahyu - 1.050.000 
MS  02:

MS  03:

MS  04 :: odo - 1,000,000

MS  05: Doddy, 1,000,000

MS  06: Ad666 IRP 1jt

MS  07:Achmad - 1,000.000

MS  08:Achmad - 1,000.000

MS  09:

MS  10:Asfen, Jakarta, 1,000,000

MS  11:

MS  12: Doddy, 1,000,000

MS  13:Asfen, Jakarta , 1,000,000 
MS  14:

MS  15:

MS  16:

MS  17:

MS  18:

MS  19 :: odo - 1,000,000

MS  20:

MS  21: Tomi Lebang - 1.000.000; ronnie - 1.050.000; Tomi Lebang - 1.100.000; wahyu - 1.150.00

MS  22: Ronny Samarinda - 1.000.000; Robby Iwan - 1,250,000

MS  23 :: odo - 1,000,0000

MS  24:

MS  25:


Silahkan . . .

----------


## h_andria

penawaran ini kapan berakhir ya ?

----------


## wahyu

> penawaran ini kapan berakhir ya ?


gak tau nih.....aq nanya juga gak ada yg jawab   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Om2,  di rule of the game nya kan udah ada....

AGENDA
12/03/09  19/03/09, Sosialisasi Kegiatan
20/03/09  30/03/09, Masa Pemilihan Ikan
23/03/09  09/04/09, Pembayaran Ikan
12/04/09  31/03/09, Pengambilan & Pengiriman Ikan
01/05/09  31/10/09, Masa kegiatan Keeping Contest
01/11/09  07/11/09, Periode Penjurian dan Penentuan Pemenang
08/11/09 , Pengumuman Pemenang

----------


## wahyu

> Om2,  di rule of the game nya kan udah ada....
> 
> AGENDA
> 12/03/09  19/03/09, Sosialisasi Kegiatan
> 20/03/09  30/03/09, Masa Pemilihan Ikan
> 23/03/09  09/04/09, Pembayaran Ikan
> 12/04/09  31/03/09, Pengambilan & Pengiriman Ikan
> 01/05/09  31/10/09, Masa kegiatan Keeping Contest
> 01/11/09  07/11/09, Periode Penjurian dan Penentuan Pemenang
> 08/11/09 , Pengumuman Pemenang



maap.....maap.....gak ngebaca om,....  ::

----------


## juloi

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


halo.. om ajik dan om danu....si shusui sekarang lg berenang gembira di kolam saya...  ::  
pertama yg saya perhatikan memang pertumbuhaannya yg dasyat ketika sebuah tawaran masuk ke saya...
saya coba bolak balik majalah apki dan menyakinkan diri bahwa memang shusui ini perna bertanding di size 25cm dan saya 
coba membandingkan dgn sizenya sekarang..ternyata memang pertumbuhaan sangat baik..sekarang hampir 50cm dalam beberapa bulan...wah..saya langsung tertariiik...ketika sampai di rumah saya pun terpesona...GOOD SHUSUI dalam hati membatin...apalagi ketika ternyata shusui ini jinak karna mau di suapin ketika makan..wah tambah senang rasanya..  ::  
smoga nanti perkembangannya dapat saya posting di masa mendatang(karna saya tidak biasa mengubek ubek kolam  ::  )
inilah sedikit tambahaan dari saya............
smoga shusuinya cepat laku om ajik hahaha  ::   ::

----------


## h_andria

Om Juloi!!!!!!
semalam... gua hunting ke rumahnya Chivas.. pengen lihat shusuinya..
eh, ternyata kata beliau sudah pindah kolam ke kolamnya Om Juloi!!!
jadi penasaran sama shusuinya!!!
udah gede dan semlohey ya!!!
wah jadi penasaran...!!!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Mantap om Juloi,

Kalau bukan bujuk rayu dan rengekan chivas yg sejak ZNA terus PM, SMS, YM dan nongkrong ke rumah mungkin ceritanya bisa lain. Hehehe


Yang masih penasaran ama shusui coba lihat 25 ekor shusui ini, selain induknya 80 cm. Shushui ini dipilih oleh penggemar shusui berat khusus untuk anggota forum atas permintaan majalah. Lihat ring, kepala dan warna merahnya. Kalau shushui sekelas ini masuk "normal" rasanya harganya akan berlipat. Hehehehe (tetep usaha)

----------


## ad666

. . . induknya yang dulu pernah diposting itu ya om ?..

----------


## asfenv

MS  12: Doddy, 1,000,000,    Asfen, Jakarta, 1,100,000,

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> . . . induknya yang dulu pernah diposting itu ya om ?..


Belum pernah diposting, saya dengan bantuan p soegi sudah minta fotonya tp belum dikirim juga

----------


## ad666

> MS  12: Doddy, 1,000,000,    Asfen, Jakarta, 1,100,000,


 
terjadi 'persaingan' lagi . . .   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

ASfen, Jakarta,  MS-12, 1,100,000

*REKAP PENAWARAN LELANG*
MS  01: Dodo - 1,000,000 ; wahyu - 1.050.000
MS  02:
MS  03:
MS  04: Dodo - 1,000,000
MS  05: Doddy - 1,000,000
MS  06: Ad666 - 1.000.000
MS  07:Achmad - 1,000.000
MS  08:achmad - 1,000,000
MS  09:
MS  10:Asfen - 1,000,000
MS  11:
MS  12: Doddy - 1,000,000; Asfen - 1,100,000
MS  13: Asfen - 1,000,000
MS  14:
MS  15:
MS  16:
MS  17:
MS  18:
MS  19: Dodo - 1,000,000
MS  20:
MS  21: Tomi Lebang - 1.000.000; ronnie - 1.050.000; Tomi Lebang - 1.100.000; wahyu - 1.150.000
MS  22: Ronny Samarinda - 1.000.000; Robby Iwan - 1,250,000
MS  23: Dodo - 1,000,0000
MS  24:
MS  25:

----------


## ad666

> Om2,  di rule of the game nya kan udah ada....
> 
> AGENDA
> 12/03/09  19/03/09, Sosialisasi Kegiatan
> 20/03/09  30/03/09, Masa Pemilihan Ikan
> 23/03/09  09/04/09, Pembayaran Ikan . . .lah om, kan lelang . . . kok masa pemilihan sama pembayaran saling berpotongan?
> 12/04/09  31/03/09, Pengambilan & Pengiriman Ikan
> 01/05/09  31/10/09, Masa kegiatan Keeping Contest
> 01/11/09  07/11/09, Periode Penjurian dan Penentuan Pemenang
> 08/11/09 , Pengumuman Pemenang


ga salah om ya?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

antisipasi kalau ada yang "Bungkus Option"....  ::

----------


## asfenv

MS  21: Tomi Lebang - 1.000.000; ronnie - 1.050.000; Tomi Lebang - 1.100.000; wahyu - 1.150.00;  Asfen, Jakarta, 1,200,000,

----------


## ad666

. . . terjadi persaingan di trek lurus. . . .


> MS  21: Tomi Lebang - 1.000.000; ronnie - 1.050.000; Tomi Lebang - 1.100.000; wahyu - 1.150.00;  Asfen, Jakarta, 1,200,000,


 . . .

----------


## Ajik Raffles

asfeny, Jakarta,  MS-21, 1,200,000

*REKAP PENAWARAN LELANG*
MS  01: Dodo - 1,000,000 ; wahyu - 1.050.000
MS  02:
MS  03:
MS  04: Dodo - 1,000,000
MS  05: Doddy - 1,000,000
MS  06: Ad666 - 1.000.000
MS  07:Achmad - 1,000.000
MS  08:achmad - 1,000,000
MS  09:
MS  10:asfeny - 1,000,000
MS  11:
MS  12: Doddy - 1,000,000; asfeny - 1,100,000
MS  13: asfeny - 1,000,000
MS  14:
MS  15:
MS  16:
MS  17:
MS  18:
MS  19: Dodo - 1,000,000
MS  20:
MS  21: Tomi Lebang - 1.000.000; ronnie - 1.050.000; Tomi Lebang - 1.100.000; wahyu - 1.150.000; asfeny - 1,200,000
MS  22: Ronny Samarinda - 1.000.000; Robby Iwan - 1,250,000
MS  23: Dodo - 1,000,0000
MS  24:
MS  25:

----------


## ronnie

> MS  21: Tomi Lebang - 1.000.000; ronnie - 1.050.000; Tomi Lebang - 1.100.000; wahyu - 1.150.00;  Asfen, Jakarta, 1,200,000,


Wadooow...ko tambah panjaannnnnnnnng aja ya di trek 21...  ::   ::

----------


## ad666

> Originally Posted by asfenv
> 
> MS  21: Tomi Lebang - 1.000.000; ronnie - 1.050.000; Tomi Lebang - 1.100.000; wahyu - 1.150.00;  Asfen, Jakarta, 1,200,000,
> 
> 
> Wadooow...ko tambah panjaannnnnnnnng aja ya di trek 21...


mau tancap gas om . . .?  ::   . . . cari jagoan baru aja om . . .  ::  (kompor mode on)

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Batas waktu lelang terakhir, senen, 30 maret, jam 12.00 waktu server. Hati - hati buat para bidder, dimonitor terus karena bisa saja banyak yang akan menyalip di tikungan

----------


## ad666

. . . awduh om . . kok ya pas jam sinyal susah . . .  . . . trus sisanya gimana om?

----------


## urdsama

MS-24 : 1000000

----------


## ad666

> MS-24 : 1000000


 . . . weis . . .trek 24 terbuka . . .  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> . . . awduh om . . kok ya pas jam sinyal susah . . .  . . . trus sisanya gimana om?


Bungkus option, dong

Sisanya baik ke pak soegi dan akan dilepas feikoi ke non anggota forum dengan harga "normal". Jadi cepet diambil sebelum nyesel. Hehehe

Wah rupanya sudah ada kereta di jalur 24, silakan jalan. Hati - hati dengan kereta di belakangnya. Hehehehe

----------


## ad666

> Originally Posted by ad666
> 
> . . . awduh om . . kok ya pas jam sinyal susah . . .  . . . trus sisanya gimana om?
> 
> 
> Bungkus option, dong
> 
> Sisanya baik ke pak soegi dan akan dilepas feikoi ke non anggota forum dengan harga "normal". Jadi cepet diambil sebelum nyesel. Hehehe
> 
> Wah rupanya sudah ada kereta di jalur 24, silakan jalan. Hati - hati dengan kereta di belakangnya. Hehehehe


 . . .pertimbangan ongkir om . . . klasik .   ::

----------


## ad666

. . . wah . . pada ngopi niy kayaknya . . . ikuuuut ....  ::

----------


## rvidella

no 16: ah ...... 1jt
takut gak keburu ... besok kan terakhir yah?

----------


## rvidella

> 8. Berhubung animo Partsipan lebih sedikit dari jumlah koi yang tersedia, maka setiap Partisipan boleh menawar sebanyak  banyaknya namun jumlah koi yang dapat diambil maksimum 3 ekor
> 9. Dalam hal satu atau lebih Partisipan memenangi lebih dari 3 ekor koi, maka koi  koi dengan penawaran tertinggi (yang jumlahnya lebih dari 3 ekor) akan dibatalkan dan diberikan kepada penawar tertinggi kedua, kecuali untuk BUNGKUS OPTION yang mutlak menjadi milik Penawar



yang ini boleh diprotes gak?

maunya ambil semuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 

harga discount kan?   ::

----------


## Soegianto

wah om dodo jd penggemaar berat shusui yah?

----------


## rvidella

> wah om dodo jd penggemaar berat shusui yah?


boss
jujur aja
gue mau ambil banyakan karena yang pilih ikan ini di jepangnya adalah mantan guru gue 
mantan = karena beliau udah gak mau ngajarin gue lagi nih   ::   ::   ::  

doski ini jagonya shushui

pak ajik boleh lah ambil seberapa yang dia mau

pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Soegianto

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
guru pipis berdiri dodo pipisnya lariiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :P 

hbs murid yg ini bandel kt bhs betawinya badboy  ::  

gurunya lg mau ajarin sanke dia lari ke susui  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> guru pipis berdiri dodo pipisnya lariiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :P 
> 
> hbs murid yg ini bandel kt bhs betawinya badboy  
> 
> gurunya lg mau ajarin sanke dia lari ke susui



sanke masalahnya banyak di kolam
shushui? tidak ada 1 ekor pun

sanke .... huaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa lari ke semarang pilihanku
pilihan no 2 lari ke cakung

----------


## doddy

semarang mana om dodo wahyu apa aku nich?




> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
>           
> guru pipis berdiri dodo pipisnya lariiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :P 
> 
> hbs murid yg ini bandel kt bhs betawinya badboy  
> 
> gurunya lg mau ajarin sanke dia lari ke susui      
> 
> ...

----------


## mrbunta

> guru pipis berdiri dodo pipisnya lariiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :P 
> 
> hbs murid yg ini bandel kt bhs betawinya badboy  
> 
> gurunya lg mau ajarin sanke dia lari ke susui


apa karena susui sama dengan kalau i belakang di hilangkan   ::   ::   ::  
makanya om dodo demen   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ad666

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
>           
> guru pipis berdiri dodo pipisnya lariiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :P 
> 
> hbs murid yg ini bandel kt bhs betawinya badboy  
> 
> gurunya lg mau ajarin sanke dia lari ke susui      
> 
> ...


 . . . tet tot . .   ::

----------


## wahyu

> asfeny, Jakarta,  MS-21, 1,200,000
> 
> *REKAP PENAWARAN LELANG*
> MS  01: Dodo - 1,000,000 ; wahyu - 1.050.000
> MS  02:
> MS  03:
> MS  04: Dodo - 1,000,000
> MS  05: Doddy - 1,000,000
> MS  06: Ad666 - 1.000.000
> ...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Untuk mencegah crowded menjelang akhir penutupan lelang, untuk dua jam ke depan saya menyederhanakan aturan posting. Bidder cukup memposting kode ikan dan harga penawarannya saja. Rekapitulasi akhir dalam bentuk tabel akan saya buat setelah lelang berakhir

Perlakuan terhadap ikan yang tersisa akan diumumkan segera setelah penutupan lelang. jadi bagi yang masih berminat harap monitor terus forum ini ya   ::  

*REKAP PENAWARAN LELANG*
MS  01: Dodo - 1,000,000 ; wahyu - 1.050.000
MS  02:
MS  03:
MS  04: Dodo - 1,000,000
MS  05: Doddy - 1,000,000
MS  06: Ad666 - 1.000.000
MS  07:Achmad - 1,000.000
MS  08:achmad - 1,000,000
MS  09:
MS  10:asfeny - 1,000,000
MS  11:
MS  12: Doddy - 1,000,000; asfeny - 1,100,000
MS  13: asfeny - 1,000,000
MS  14:
MS  15:
MS  16:
MS  17:
MS  18:
MS  19: Dodo - 1,000,000
MS  20:
MS  21: Tomi Lebang - 1.000.000; ronnie - 1.050.000; Tomi Lebang - 1.100.000; wahyu - 1.150.000; asfeny - 1,200,000: wahyu-1.250.000
MS  22: Ronny Samarinda - 1.000.000; Robby Iwan - 1,250,000
MS  23: Dodo - 1,000,0000
MS  24: urdsama - 1,000,000
MS  25:

*Total 14 ekor booked*

----------


## asfenv

MS  21: Tomi Lebang - 1.000.000; ronnie - 1.050.000; Tomi Lebang - 1.100.000; wahyu - 1.150.000; asfeny - 1,200,000
: wahyu-1.250.000..asfeny - 1,300.000

----------


## rvidella

> no 16: ah ...... 1jt
> takut gak keburu ... besok kan terakhir yah?



pak ajik nih ketinggalan ........ biar masuk di rekapan-mu

----------


## ad666

*DAN INILAH MEREKA...... * 

















*SILA DILIHAT - LIHAT & DITIMBANG - TIMBANG... *

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> no 16: ah ...... 1jt
> takut gak keburu ... besok kan terakhir yah?
> 
> 
> 
> pak ajik nih ketinggalan ........ biar masuk di rekapan-mu


ooopss.... sorry....

*REKAP PENAWARAN LELANG*
MS  01: Dodo - 1,000,000 ; wahyu - 1.050.000
MS  02:
MS  03:
MS  04: Dodo - 1,000,000
MS  05: Doddy - 1,000,000
MS  06: Ad666 - 1.000.000
MS  07:Achmad - 1,000.000
MS  08:achmad - 1,000,000
MS  09:
MS  10:asfeny - 1,000,000
MS  11:
MS  12: Doddy - 1,000,000; asfeny - 1,100,000
MS  13: asfeny - 1,000,000
MS  14:
MS  15:
MS  16 :: odo - 1,000,000
MS  17:
MS  18:
MS  19: Dodo - 1,000,000
MS  20:
MS  21: Tomi Lebang - 1.000.000; ronnie - 1.050.000; Tomi Lebang - 1.100.000; wahyu - 1.150.000; asfeny - 1,200,000: wahyu-1.250.000; asfeny - 1,300,000
MS  22: Ronny Samarinda - 1.000.000; Robby Iwan - 1,250,000
MS  23: Dodo - 1,000,0000
MS  24: urdsama - 1,000,000
MS  25:

*Total 15 ekor booked*

Jalur 21, seru...!!

----------


## doddy

MS  12: Doddy - 1,000,000; asfeny - 1,100,000 -1.150.000

----------


## doddy

MS  12: Doddy - 1,000,000; asfeny - 1,100,000 - Doddy 1.150.000

----------


## ronnie

MS  21: Tomi Lebang - 1.000.000; ronnie - 1.050.000; Tomi Lebang - 1.100.000; wahyu - 1.150.000; asfeny - 1,200,000: wahyu-1.250.000; asfeny - 1,300,000.....ronnie - 1,350,000

----------


## abiserpong

MS  22: Ronny Samarinda - 1.000.000; Robby Iwan - 1.250.000; Abi - 1.300.000

MS  24: urdsama - 1.000.000; Abi - 1.050.000

----------


## abiserpong

MS  22: Ronny Samarinda - 1.000.000; Robby Iwan - 1.250.000; Abi - 1.300.000

MS  24: urdsama - 1.000.000; Abi - 1.050.000

----------


## ronnie

akhirnya...slse sudah.....  ::

----------


## ad666

waktu habis. . . . teng-teng-teng . . .

----------


## rvidella

> akhirnya...slse sudah.....



jadi apa nih hasilnya?
pak sugi ..... beli shushui diskon ke taniguchi sanke yah?
 ::   ::   ::  

katanya forum buat happy ... ayo donk
udah ambil 4 nih (kalo boleh   ::   ::   ::  )

----------


## doddy

Hore dapat 2ekor 5-12

----------


## ad666

kita tunggu resume dari semua penawaran dari om ajik . . . waktu dan tempat dipersilahkan . . .  ::

----------


## Soegianto

buat happy om dodo ayo sankenya
 ::   ::   ::   ::  
latihan tategoi
jangan minta discount nanti suminya jg disc  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*PUTARAN PERTAMA CLOSED * 

*HASIL AKHIR PUTARAN PERTAMA*

MS-01: wahyu - 1,050,000


MS-04: dodo - 1,000,000


MS-05: doddy - 1, 000,000


MS-06: ad666 - 1,000,000


MS-07: achmad - 1,000,000


MS-08: achmad - 1,000,000


MS-10: asfeny - 1,000,000


MS-12: doddy - 1,150,000


MS-13: asfeny - 1,000,000


MS-16: Dodo - 1,000,000


MS-19: Dodo - 1,000,000


MS-21: ronnie - 1,350,000


MS-22: abiserpong - 1,300,000


MS-23: dodo - 1,000,000


MS-24: abiserpong - 1,050,000


*Noted:*
Dodo kelebihan quota 1 ekor, tetapi karena untuk seluruh ikan yang dibid (04,16,19,23) tidak ada penawaran di bawahnya, maka saya melegalkan over quota ini. Harap dimaklumi...

Total 15 ekor SOLD

*NANTIKAN PENGUMUMAN UNTUK PUTARAN KEDUA SEGERA  *

----------


## ad666

. . . kapan om? . .. lah tak kirain ga ada   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> . . . kapan om? . .. lah tak kirain ga ada


Baru selesai ngerayu p Soegi....
Untung gak diminta makan siang..., kalau tidak bisa tekor nih...   ::

----------


## asfenv

Seru ya,...berpacu dengan adrenalin juga neh,..he..he...,

yg penting dari lelang ini, adalah persaudaraan sesama pecinta koi,..masalah finalnya siapa yg dapat dari hasil rebutan,..hanya masalah happy hapian aja,....

Salam kompak semua,....


NB: Thanks ya pak Ajik dan Pak soegi......

----------


## rvidella

huehehehehehheehehehe yayayayayaa gitu donk pak ajik

jadi transfer 4jt ke rek om sugi yah?

o yah ..... putaran kedua apa nih?
harga lebih murah yah? asyikkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk ikuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt   ::  

o yah kalo ambil miyatake shushui apa berimbas ke potongan harga di taniguchi sanke? kalo disana kan potongan disini .... kalo disini motong disana gak?

jadi gini kan pak

miyatake shushui motong ke taniguchi sanke 
balik lagi ke miyatake shushui dipotong lagi .... yang akan motong ke Taniguchi sanke lagi
balik lagi ke shushui lagi .... terus aja sampe Rp 0 huehehehehehehehehe   ::

----------


## Soegianto

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

 ::

----------


## Soegianto

om dodo sadis yah shusui dan sankenya mau dipotong potong
memang mau bilin menu apa pak?
cemilan shusui asem manis dan sanke pedas padang
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*Miyatake Shushui Keeping Contest
PEMILIHAN PUTARAN KEDUA*


*TATA CARA PEMILIHAN*

*Dalam perjanjian awal dengan feikoi centre, koi  koi yang tidak dipilih oleh anggota forum akan dikembalikan dan dijual diluar forum dengan harga feikoi. Tetapi pembicaraan intensif sejak pagi tadi menghasilkan kesepakatan untuk membuka putaran kedua (terakhir) pemilihan koi dengan ketentuan dan syarat sebagai berikut:*

1. 10 (sepuluh) ekor koi yang tidak dipilih pada putaran pertama seluruhnya akan diikutsertakan dalam putaran kedua

2. Seluruh peserta putaran pertama diperbolehkan ikut serta dalam putaran kedua tanpa pembatasan (quota) apapun

3. Pemilihan putaran kedua ditentukan berdasarkan metode first come first serve, yang pertama kali posting pilihan ikan setelah waktu yang ditentukan ditetapkan sebagai pemiliknya.

4. Pemilihan dimulai pada hari Senin, 30 Maret 2009, jam 15.00 waktu server sampai dengan Rabu, 1 April 2009, jam 12.00 waktu server atau lebih cepat bila seluruh koi sudah terpilih

5. Pilihan dilakukan dengan cara posting kode ikan. Misal: MS-11

*6. Harga koi ditetapkan Rp 900,000 per ekor atau diskon 10% dari harga pembukaan putaran pertama* 

7. Koi sah menjadi milik calon peserta setelah dikonfirmasi penyelenggara

*8. 10% dari penjualan akan menjadi milik Majalah dan akan digunakan untuk kepentingan pengembangan majalah*


*KOI YANG BELUM DIPILIH*








*SILAKAN!!   *

----------


## rvidella

yang punya datang ,,,, marah2 lagi

kabur ah

lohhhhhhhhh baru mau click submit tapi gak tahunya ada harga murah datang menggoda .... liat2 dulu yah

ini sistem lelang?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> yang punya datang ,,,, marah2 lagi
> 
> kabur ah
> 
> lohhhhhhhhh baru mau click submit tapi gak tahunya ada harga murah datang menggoda .... liat2 dulu yah
> 
> ini sistem lelang?


Gak, adu cepat milih, mulai jam 15.00 siang ini....

----------


## arungtasik

MS-11

----------


## asfenv

AsfenV -MS 03

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*REKAP PUTARAN KEDUA*

Asvenv: MS-03


arungtasik: MS-11



*STILL AVAILABLE:*

----------


## asfenv

OM Ajik,..

ini sampe putaran ke berapa..? rencanannya..?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> OM Ajik,..
> 
> ini sampe putaran ke berapa..? rencanannya..?


Ini putaran terakhir....
Sisa yang tidak diambil kembali ke feikoi....
batas akhir rabu, 01/04, jam 12.00...
Mau tambah lagi? Masih banyak yang menarik hati koq....  ::

----------


## rvidella

wes bayar 4jt tadi sore

----------


## Soegianto

nanti di cek & dikabarin

----------


## Soegianto

info

mr abi ms 22 & 24 lunas
mr dodo ms 04,16,19,23 lunas

tks

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*DAFTAR PESERTA SEMENTARA*

MS-01: wahyu - 1,050,000
MS-03: asfenv - 900,000
MS-04: dodo - 1,000,000 - LUNAS
MS-05: doddy - 1, 000,000
MS-06: ad666 - 1,000,000
MS-07: achmad - 1,000,000
MS-08: achmad - 1,000,000
MS-10: asfenv - 1,000,000
MS-11: arungtasik - 900,000
MS-12: doddy - 1,150,000
MS-13: asfenv - 1,000,000
MS-16: Dodo - 1,000,000 - LUNAS
MS-19: Dodo - 1,000,000 - LUNAS
MS-21: ronnie - 1,350,000
MS-22: abiserpong - 1,300,000 - LUNAS
MS-23: dodo - 1,000,000 - LUNAS
MS-24: abiserpong - 1,050,000 - LUNAS

----------


## Robby Iwan

Waduh..lengah euy..ngak tau tau sdh ditutup..jadi aja no.22 disamber Abi..  ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

ikan udah di indon pa masih dijepun?????

----------


## Soegianto

masih di jepang rencana tgl 5 msk ind

----------


## urdsama

ms 25. moga-moga nggak hilang lagi

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*C L O S E D*

Total 18 ekor koi yang akan berlomba dalam Miyatake Shushui Keeping Contest. Koi yang tidak terpilih dikembalikan ke feikoi centre. Koi - koi ini dijadwalkan sampai ke Jakarta tanggal 5/4 dan akan di karantina di feikoi centre sekitar 7 hari. Setelah itu baru bisa dikirim atau diambil oleh pemilik masing - masing

Untuk pengiriman dan pengambilan, mohon dikoordinasikan dengan:
*
Feikoi Centre*
Jl. Cempaka I Blok C1 No. 37
Perum Taman Modern Cakung
Jakarta Timur

T: 021 - 46836307; 99991696
HP: 0813 9911 9933

Sesuai Jadwal, keeping Contest akan dimulai pada tanggal 1 April 2009 dan aturan mainnya akan diposting sebelum jadwal tersebut.

*Terimakasih buat semua Partisipan. Dana yang terkumpul Rp 18,600,000, dan 10% atau Rp 1,860,000 didonasikan ke majalah dan akan digunakan untuk kepentingan pengembangan majalah, antara lain pembelian 1 (satu) unit Computer Graphic, Mac 24 Inch 2.8Ghz Core 2 Duo (MB325ZP/A) dan perangkat elektronik pendukung lainnya* 

*DAFTAR PESERTA*

MS-01: wahyu - 1,050,000
MS-03: asfenv - 900,000
MS-04: dodo - 1,000,000 - LUNAS
MS-05: doddy - 1, 000,000
MS-06: ad666 - 1,000,000
MS-07: achmad - 1,000,000
MS-08: achmad - 1,000,000
MS-10: asfenv - 1,000,000
MS-11: arungtasik - 900,000
MS-12: doddy - 1,150,000
MS-13: asfenv - 1,000,000
MS-16: Dodo - 1,000,000 - LUNAS
MS-19: Dodo - 1,000,000 - LUNAS
MS-21: ronnie - 1,350,000
MS-22: abiserpong - 1,300,000 - LUNAS
MS-23: dodo - 1,000,000 - LUNAS
MS-24: abiserpong - 1,050,000 - LUNAS
MS-25: urdsama - 900,000

----------


## achmad

om soegi,
saya transfer hari ini ke rek BCA 2jt. thanks

achmad - makassar

----------


## Soegianto

DAFTAR PESERTA
up date payment

MS-01: wahyu - 1,050,000
MS-03: asfenv - 900,000
MS-04: dodo - 1,000,000 - LUNAS
MS-05: doddy - 1, 000,000 - lunas
MS-06: ad666 - 1,000,000
MS-07: achmad - 1,000,000 - lunas
MS-08: achmad - 1,000,000 - lunas
MS-10: asfenv - 1,000,000
MS-11: arungtasik - 900,000
MS-12: doddy - 1,150,000 - lunas
MS-13: asfenv - 1,000,000
MS-16: Dodo - 1,000,000 - LUNAS
MS-19: Dodo - 1,000,000 - LUNAS
MS-21: ronnie - 1,350,000 - lunas
MS-22: abiserpong - 1,300,000 - LUNAS
MS-23: dodo - 1,000,000 - LUNAS
MS-24: abiserpong - 1,050,000 - LUNAS
MS-25: urdsama - 900,000 - lunas

----------


## ad666

om, sori baru transfer 1jt via atm bri to bca

----------


## Soegianto

bri ke bca denda 30%   ::   ::   ::  

ok d

----------


## ad666

> bri ke bca denda 30%     
> 
> ok d


 . . .wadhuh...  ::

----------


## Soegianto

kalau ksh disc ?
pasti jwb nya spt di bwh ini

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

sorry guyon pak  ::

----------


## ad666

, , , gambar indukannya dah dapet om? :P

----------


## ad666

> kalau ksh disc ?
> pasti jwb nya spt di bwh ini
> 
>         
> 
> sorry guyon pak


jadi diskon berapa pak?  ::

----------


## Soegianto

pak diskon nya sdh kaburrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## rvidella

> kalau ksh disc ?
> pasti jwb nya spt di bwh ini
> 
>         
> 
> sorry guyon pak


om gue ambil taniguchi ... jadi diskon yah huyeheheheheheheheheeh
apa malah nambah 30% juga?   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> kalau ksh disc ?
> pasti jwb nya spt di bwh ini
> 
>         
> 
> sorry guyon pak 
> 
> ...


beneran om dodo?   ::

----------


## Soegianto

foto induk belum dapat td malam sy dpt kbr belumdapat karena induk ada di kolam besarr

----------


## arungtasik

Pak Sugi, tadi sudah transfer Rp900.000 untuk MS-11 dari rekening BCA a.n. Tomi Lebang.

TRSF E-BANKING DB
03/04 WSID:23441 
SOEGIANTO
0000
900,000.00

----------


## Soegianto

oke
tks

----------


## Soegianto

DAFTAR PESERTA
up date payment
up date 3 april 99

MS-01: wahyu - 1,050,000
MS-03: asfenv - 900,000
MS-04: dodo - 1,000,000 - LUNAS
MS-05: doddy - 1, 000,000 - lunas
MS-06: ad666 - 1,000,000 - lunas
MS-07: achmad - 1,000,000 - lunas
MS-08: achmad - 1,000,000 - lunas
MS-10: asfenv - 1,000,000
MS-11: arungtasik - 900,000 - lunas
MS-12: doddy - 1,150,000 - lunas
MS-13: asfenv - 1,000,000
MS-16: Dodo - 1,000,000 - LUNAS
MS-19: Dodo - 1,000,000 - LUNAS
MS-21: ronnie - 1,350,000 - lunas
MS-22: abiserpong - 1,300,000 - LUNAS
MS-23: dodo - 1,000,000 - LUNAS
MS-24: abiserpong - 1,050,000 - LUNAS
MS-25: urdsama - 900,000 - lunas

tks.

----------


## Soegianto

pak tolong sy di konfirm utk an wahyu nur kristian palu ada msk 1jt utk no brp ?

----------


## ad666

> pak tolong sy di konfirm utk an wahyu nur kristian palu ada msk 1jt utk no brp ?


 . .  itu unt no 6 om . . .   ::   . . ngutang sama bini nih . . .wkkkk  ::

----------


## Soegianto

oke kalau gt postingnya sdh benar yah  ::  
tks  ::

----------


## wahyu

om..transfer ke no rek????

----------


## Soegianto

bca 
an soegianto
ac 624 0110 235
tks

----------


## wahyu

> bca 
> an soegianto
> ac 624 0110 235
> tks



siap bossssss

----------


## ad666

. . . hari kedatangan . . .

----------


## Soegianto

koi nya sdh dtg lg karantina
tks

----------


## wahyu

> koi nya sdh dtg lg karantina
> tks


boss gw udah transfer............

----------


## Soegianto

DAFTAR PESERTA
up date payment
up date 6 april 99

MS-01: wahyu - 1,050,000  LUNAS
MS-03: asfenv - 900,000
MS-04: dodo - 1,000,000 - LUNAS
MS-05: doddy - 1, 000,000 - lunas
MS-06: ad666 - 1,000,000 - lunas
MS-07: achmad - 1,000,000 - lunas
MS-08: achmad - 1,000,000 - lunas
MS-10: asfenv - 1,000,000
MS-11: arungtasik - 900,000 - lunas
MS-12: doddy - 1,150,000 - lunas
MS-13: asfenv - 1,000,000
MS-16: Dodo - 1,000,000 - LUNAS
MS-19: Dodo - 1,000,000 - LUNAS
MS-21: ronnie - 1,350,000 - lunas
MS-22: abiserpong - 1,300,000 - LUNAS
MS-23: dodo - 1,000,000 - LUNAS
MS-24: abiserpong - 1,050,000 - LUNAS
MS-25: urdsama - 900,000 - lunas

tks.

----------


## Soegianto

koi mania yg joint shusui koinya sabtu ini sdh ready buat diambil
atau mau kumpul bareng diambil hr minggu jam 11 ?  ::

----------


## ronnie

Pak...Soegi...
Bisa minta update foto terbaru dr koinya...  ::

----------


## Soegianto

koi yg mana pak shusui ?
mash sama

----------


## wahyu

kapan kirim nih pak???

----------


## Soegianto

sdh kan pak?

----------


## ronnie

Pak soegi...kpn dikirm ya...???
Ko blm ada konfirmasi..  ::

----------


## Soegianto

pak alamatnya sms ke sy 081399119933

----------


## Soegianto

teman2 yg koinya blm diambil tolong konfirmasi ke sy apakah mau dikirim atau mau diambil tks

pak wahyu minggu ini dikirim

----------


## asfenv

Pak Soegi,...... sertificate nya jangan lupa dikirim  ya,......  ::

----------


## Soegianto

ya siap nanti dtg dikirim

----------


## Soegianto

koi sudah diambil oleh peserta kecuali yang mr ad666 msh tg om chivas

dan mohon maaf pada pak wahyu semarang karena koinya ternyata berubah dari foto awal
memang group shusui ini setelah sampai di jkt selama karantina ada penurunan /perubahan yg cukup banyak terutama di pola merahnya yg menyebabkan beberapa teman 2 waktu mengambil shusui ini juga harus melihat/meneliti berulang2...........
sekali lagi sy mohon maaf khususnya pada pak wahyu ini diluar kendali saya tapi kemungkinan tertukar dg sisa shusui yg ada di sy juga bisa terjadi oleh karena itu sy masih menahan sisa shusui yg ada utk pengecekan...
mudah2an jaadwal bpk ke jkt tdk berubah dan kita bs  mencari bersama2.
sekali lagi sorry pak dan terimakasih pada semua yg sdh berpartisipasi di agenda ini.
salam koi   ::

----------


## wahyu

> koi sudah diambil oleh peserta kecuali yang mr ad666 msh tg om chivas
> 
> dan mohon maaf pada pak wahyu semarang karena koinya ternyata berubah dari foto awal
> memang group shusui ini setelah sampai di jkt selama karantina ada penurunan /perubahan yg cukup banyak terutama di pola merahnya yg menyebabkan beberapa teman 2 waktu mengambil shusui ini juga harus melihat/meneliti berulang2...........
> sekali lagi sy mohon maaf khususnya pada pak wahyu ini diluar kendali saya tapi kemungkinan tertukar dg sisa shusui yg ada di sy juga bisa terjadi oleh karena itu sy masih menahan sisa shusui yg ada utk pengecekan...
> mudah2an jaadwal bpk ke jkt tdk berubah dan kita bs  mencari bersama2.
> sekali lagi sorry pak dan terimakasih pada semua yg sdh berpartisipasi di agenda ini.
> salam koi



pak....yg terkirim ditempatku MS-25.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

bentar pak ada salah tteknis

----------


## Soegianto

teman mania koi tolong dibantu koinya pak wahyu ada slip bisa tolong buat yg sdh ambil koi dicek ulang dan dikonfirmasi di forum ini
kode no nama > kalau benar tolong isi oke
MS-01: wahyu  >
MS-03: asfenv >
MS-04: dodo  >
MS-05: doddy  >
MS-06: ad666  >
MS-07: achmad >
MS-08: achmad >
MS-10: asfenv >
MS-11: arungtasik >
MS-12: doddy >
MS-13: asfenv >
MS-16: Dodo >
MS-19: Dodo >
MS-21: ronnie >
MS-22: abiserpong >
MS-23: dodo >
MS-24: abiserpong >
MS-25: urdsama >

trim

----------


## ad666

om sugi, ane dah hubungi om chivas. Jadwal keberangkatan besok.
mungkin untuk menghindari hal-hal yang tidak diinginkan, mohon dichek dengan seksama  ::  
berhubung ane kontestan yang lumayan jauh . . .  ::   . .
kalo disuruh kirim ulang angkat tangan  ::   ga ada peralatan masalahnya . .

thanks om  ::

----------


## Soegianto

sdh tilp an pak sm om chivas tq

----------


## urdsama

Pak Soegianto,

Saya sudah cek Shusuinya. Kok enggak ada yang persis di fotonya ?..  ::  
Fotonya nyusul.

----------


## ronnie

Pa soegi...
Sama gak ya???

gmbr 1   gmbr2

----------


## urdsama

Foto dikirim,

MS-25 :



MS-?? :



Maaf baru dicek. Nyerah deh kalau diminta dikirim balik ke Cikunir. Enggak punya tabung Oksigen...  ::

----------


## Soegianto

ms 21 sama

----------


## arungtasik

MS-01: wahyu >
MS-03: asfenv >
MS-04: dodo >
MS-05: doddy >
MS-06: ad666 >
MS-07: achmad >
MS-08: achmad >
MS-10: asfenv >
MS-11: arungtasik >OKE 
MS-12: doddy >
MS-13: asfenv >
MS-16: Dodo >
MS-19: Dodo >
MS-21: ronnie >
MS-22: abiserpong >
MS-23: dodo >
MS-24: abiserpong >
MS-25: urdsama >

----------


## Soegianto

yq om arung  ::  
	Reply with quote Post Posted: Fri Apr 17, 2009 6:20 pm
Re: Miyatake Shusui Keeping Contest (as Request ...)
MS-01: wahyu >
MS-03: asfenv >
MS-04: dodo >
MS-05: doddy >
MS-06: ad666 >
MS-07: achmad >
MS-08: achmad >
MS-10: asfenv >
MS-11: arungtasik >OKE
MS-12: doddy >
MS-13: asfenv >
MS-16: Dodo >
MS-19: Dodo >
MS-21: ronnie >  oke
MS-22: abiserpong >
MS-23: dodo >
MS-24: abiserpong >
MS-25: urdsama >

----------


## urdsama

Gimana pak Sugianto, sama enggak koinya ?

----------


## rvidella

> yq om arung  
> 	Reply with quote Post Posted: Fri Apr 17, 2009 6:20 pm
> Re: Miyatake Shusui Keeping Contest (as Request ...)
> MS-01: wahyu >
> MS-03: asfenv >
> MS-04: dodo > OK
> MS-05: doddy >
> MS-06: ad666 >
> MS-07: achmad >
> ...

----------


## wahyu

mungkin ini ms 25.....

seharusnya punyaku yg ms-01.....kmana ya ???

----------


## Soegianto

shushui yg skrg dtg kena air di sy ada perubahan yg banyak jadi agak membingungkan sisanya masih di sy pak ...rencana kapan pak mau dtg ?

----------


## urdsama

Yup. Yang pak Wahyu itu sepertinya punya saya. Cuma yang saya pegang itu MS nomer berapa ya ?

Saran untuk pak Soegianto, agar koi-koi yang ketukar ditarik dahulu. Jika memang ketukar maka disesuaikan. Apabila memang ikannya tidak ada atau coraknya berubah agar dirundingkan kembali bagaimana baiknya.

Terima Kasih

----------


## wahyu

> shushui yg skrg dtg kena air di sy ada perubahan yg banyak jadi agak membingungkan sisanya masih di sy pak ...rencana kapan pak mau dtg ?


selasa sy kejakarta abis dari golden saya meluncur ke fei

----------


## wahyu

> Yup. Yang pak Wahyu itu sepertinya punya saya. Cuma yang saya pegang itu MS nomer berapa ya ?
> 
> Saran untuk pak Soegianto, agar koi-koi yang ketukar ditarik dahulu. Jika memang ketukar maka disesuaikan. Apabila memang ikannya tidak ada atau coraknya berubah agar dirundingkan kembali bagaimana baiknya.
> 
> Terima Kasih


betul pak saya kira begitu...........yg tempat saya pasti ms 25...dari ring atas ama pola merah sama

----------


## urdsama

Pak Wahyu di Semarang tinggalnya di mana ? Saya juga tinggal di Semarang cuma sementara ini bekerja di Jakarta

----------


## wahyu

> Pak Wahyu di Semarang tinggalnya di mana ? Saya juga tinggal di Semarang cuma sementara ini bekerja di Jakarta


saya pm aja pak..............

----------


## Soegianto

yg tertukar biar di tempat penghobi dulu pak gpp mengingat jarak tempuh yg jauh
nanti kalau ternyata hilang pilihannya auto matis uang dikembalikan
di tunggu pak wahyu . tq

----------


## wahyu

> yg tertukar biar di tempat penghobi dulu pak gpp mengingat jarak tempuh yg jauh
> nanti kalau ternyata hilang pilihannya auto matis uang dikembalikan
> di tunggu pak wahyu . tq


jgn sampai ilang om.......  ::   ::  ........apa ntar di ganti kohaku F ya  ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

::   ::   ::   sy jg lg bingung
kohaku F  ::

----------


## ad666

Malem om sugi.
Ikan dah sampe barusan. Berhubung ane dah dlm perjalanan ke poso yg handle karantina istri. Tapi ada pertanyaan om. Emang ga ada sertifikatnya ya om? Dalam kemasan cuma ada nota pembelian. Masalah sama tidaknya ikan baru sabtu dpan sy kabri. Orang rumah ga bisa cari persamaanya.

----------


## Soegianto

sertifikatnya da tapi sy blm terima dr jepangnya nanti datang sy kirim via tiki tks

----------


## achmad

ikan sdh sampe makassar, thanks om sugi and Chivas Exp.

----------


## Soegianto

tq juga pak........selamat menikmati...........kayak restoran aja yah pak  ::  
kapan2 kalau ke makasar sy visitt yah pak

----------


## achmad

ditunggu pak  ::

----------


## Soegianto

asik tq pak

----------


## chivas

> kapan2 kalau ke makasar sy visitt yah pak


ikut...  ::

----------


## Soegianto

om chivas ikut boleh mau pakai fasilitas stearofom ukuran berapa?

----------


## chivas

> om chivas ikut boleh mau pakai fasilitas stearofom ukuran berapa?


pake stereofoam yg ada jacuzi nya aza....  ::

----------


## Soegianto

ah gak boleh itu mah saya juga mau  ::

----------


## Soegianto

Info
Persoalan shusui pak wahyu yg tertukar sdh selesai.
Pak wahyu ada dtg ke fei dan sdh memilih shusui pengganti dan koinya sdh sy kirim ke semarang.
Maaf atas ketidaknyamannya dan terimakasih.

----------


## ad666

MS-01: wahyu >
MS-03: asfenv >
MS-04: dodo > OK
MS-05: doddy >
MS-06: ad666 >OK 
MS-07: achmad >
MS-08: achmad >
MS-10: asfenv >
MS-11: arungtasik >OKE
MS-12: doddy >
MS-13: asfenv >
MS-16: Dodo > OK
MS-19: Dodo > OK
MS-21: ronnie >  oke
MS-22: abiserpong >
MS-23: dodo > OK
MS-24: abiserpong >
MS-25: urdsama >

memang bener2 ngedrop . . apalagi dikolam saya yang sangat sederhana  ::  tengkyu om sugi atas kesempatannya

----------


## wahyu

pak sugi dua2nya buat ak yah....................  ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

boleh saja yg satunya di transfer lagi  ::

----------


## Soegianto

teman2
kemungkinan sertifikiat minggu dpn datang
tolong di sms ke saya
nama alamat jelas  jadi bisa dikirim via tiki.tks

----------


## ad666

siap gan  ::

----------


## ronnie

> teman2
> kemungkinan sertifikiat minggu dpn datang
> tolong di sms ke saya
> nama alamat jelas  jadi bisa dikirim via tiki.tks


wuiih...akhirnya dtng jg srtifikatnya...  ::

----------


## wahyu

berarti ak 2 serti...........  ::   ::

----------


## ronnie

Para rekan smua...
Apa ikannya udah pd dimasukkin kolam..??
Pnyaku msh dlm karatina neh...  ::

----------


## ad666

> Para rekan smua...
> Apa ikannya udah pd dimasukkin kolam..??
> Pnyaku msh dlm karatina neh...


dari awal, atau baru dikarantina lagi om?

----------


## ronnie

> Originally Posted by ronnie
> 
> Para rekan smua...
> Apa ikannya udah pd dimasukkin kolam..??
> Pnyaku msh dlm karatina neh... 
> 
> 
> dari awal, atau baru dikarantina lagi om?


Dr awal om...blm brani dimasukin kolam...  ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by ad666
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by ronnie
> 
> ...


klo keliatan sehat masukin kolam langsung om....kasian ikan puasa terus
klo ak dari ikan dateng ak karantina 3 hari langsung masuk kolam....

----------


## ronnie

> klo keliatan sehat masukin kolam langsung om....kasian ikan puasa terus
> klo ak dari ikan dateng ak karantina 3 hari langsung masuk kolam....


Badannya ky ada butiran2 halus ky tepung gt om..mirip white spot.
Tp skg udah agak mendingan,,,  ::

----------


## ad666

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> klo keliatan sehat masukin kolam langsung om....kasian ikan puasa terus
> klo ak dari ikan dateng ak karantina 3 hari langsung masuk kolam....
> 
> 
> Badannya ky ada butiran2 halus ky tepung gt om..mirip white spot.
> Tp skg udah agak mendingan,,,


bentoel om . .  cari amannya saja   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> klo keliatan sehat masukin kolam langsung om....kasian ikan puasa terus
> klo ak dari ikan dateng ak karantina 3 hari langsung masuk kolam....
> 
> 
> Badannya ky ada butiran2 halus ky tepung gt om..mirip white spot.
> Tp skg udah agak mendingan,,,



sama om.....punyaku juga ada butiran2 putih halus....setelah karantina 3 hari ak mandiin garam 15 menit....
kemaren saya cek lagi dari kolam besar udah ilang butiran2nya

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> klo keliatan sehat masukin kolam langsung om....kasian ikan puasa terus
> klo ak dari ikan dateng ak karantina 3 hari langsung masuk kolam....
> 
> 
> Badannya ky ada butiran2 halus ky tepung gt om..mirip white spot.
> Tp skg udah agak mendingan,,,


kasih garam pak 3kg/ton

----------


## ad666

mumpung lagi kuras kolam update . .MS 06 16 Mei 2009 18 cm

----------


## wahyu

temen2 udh dapet serti pa belum ya???........

----------


## arungtasik

Lapor Pak Sugi, ini MS-11 
Tadi pagi juga ketangkep. Lumayaaan.... pas di 25cm

----------


## arungtasik

Pose lain...

----------


## wahyu

wadoh punyaku susah nangkepnya,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ad666

> temen2 udh dapet serti pa belum ya???........


blum


> Lapor Pak Sugi, ini MS-11 
> Tadi pagi juga ketangkep. Lumayaaan.... pas di 25cm


punyku kuntet ya  ::   . . kurang makan sama kurang gede kolamnya  ::

----------


## arungtasik

*Sekadar info:

Shusui MS-11*  tadi ikut KOI's Festival dan merebut *Juara 2* di kelas Asagi/Shusui ukuran 21-25 cm. Juara 1 direbut Sakai Asagi milik Golden Koi.

----------


## ronnie

> *Sekadar info:
> 
> Shusui MS-11*  tadi ikut KOI's Festival dan merebut *Juara 2* di kelas Asagi/Shusui ukuran 21-25 cm. Juara 1 direbut Sakai Asagi milik Golden Koi.


Waahhhh,congrats ya om,,,
asal jng juara lagi pd Keeping Contest-nya...  ::   ::  
Owya,,shusui-nya cpt bgt growth-nya ya om???kl bolh taw dl dpt dr pa soegi ukuran brp??sblm msk kolam??

----------


## arungtasik

> Waahhhh,congrats ya om,,,
> asal jng juara lagi pd Keeping Contest-nya...


Lo.... ini keeping contest ya?   ::   ::   ::   Lupa gw.




> Owya,,shusui-nya cpt bgt growth-nya ya om???kl bolh taw dl dpt dr pa soegi ukuran brp??sblm msk kolam??


Waktu ambil dari Pak Sugi ukurannya sama dengan yang lain Om. Gak sempat ukur, tapi kira-kira 13-15cm. Bukan yang paling gede di batch-nya. Ngerawatnya juga biasa-biasa aja, malah di kolam kecil, kapasitas airnya 2,5 ton saja, bersama koi-koi kecil lainnya.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Shushui ini kembali jadi pelajaran penting buat kita. Dipilih pada putaran kedua sehingga bisa dikatakan bukan pilihan favorit, tapi nyatanya grow paling bagus san bisa menyabet gelar juara

Coba lihat lagi postingan awal forum ini dan bandingkan head to head shushui ini dg yang lain, mgkn bisa jadi point pelajaran buat kita bagaimana memilih tosai

----------


## rvidella

kayaknya shushui no 4 saya ketuker sama no 1 ... jadi yang ada di saya no 1 ....
huehehehehehehehhe

kayaknya ini memecahkan misteri kemana ikan om wahyu deh

apa bener yah?

please advise

----------


## wahyu

> kayaknya shushui no 4 saya ketuker sama no 1 ... jadi yang ada di saya no 1 ....
> huehehehehehehehhe
> 
> kayaknya ini memecahkan misteri kemana ikan om wahyu deh
> 
> apa bener yah?
> 
> please advise



wahh ketemu deh ikanku...............gimana om masih baguskah??....ada fotonya gak????  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

> *Sekadar info:
> 
> Shusui MS-11*  tadi ikut KOI's Festival dan merebut *Juara 2* di kelas Asagi/Shusui ukuran 21-25 cm. Juara 1 direbut Sakai Asagi milik Golden Koi.


sip d

----------


## ad666

> Originally Posted by arungtasik
> 
> *Sekadar info:
> 
> Shusui MS-11*  tadi ikut KOI's Festival dan merebut *Juara 2* di kelas Asagi/Shusui ukuran 21-25 cm. Juara 1 direbut Sakai Asagi milik Golden Koi.
> 
> 
> sip d


juragannya sumringah  ::

----------


## ad666

Om Soegi, serti dah ane terima . . Terima kasih buanyak yak . .   ::   . .

----------


## Soegianto

> Om Soegi, serti dah ane terima . . Terima kasih buanyak yak . .    . .


kuchibeninya gak sampai yah???
wah nyasar paketnya  ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by ad666
> 
> Om Soegi, serti dah ane terima . . Terima kasih buanyak yak . .    . .
> 
> 
> kuchibeninya gak sampai yah???
> wah nyasar paketnya


kok punyaku blm sampe..............  ::   ::   ::  
bos.....kata om dodo punyaku no 1 ada ditempat om dodo.............

----------


## ad666

> Originally Posted by ad666
> 
> Om Soegi, serti dah ane terima . . Terima kasih buanyak yak . .    . .
> 
> 
> kuchibeninya gak sampai yah???
> wah nyasar paketnya


kapan dikirim om? mo tak klaim ke jasa pengirimannya  ::

----------


## Soegianto

ekspedisi 08161942067  ::

----------


## wahyu

punyaku juara 1 om...........thanks om imut.....

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> punyaku juara 1 om...........thanks om imut.....


Jadi sudah dua ya yang juara?
Apa masih mau pesen koi murah meriah kalo om imoetz brkt ke Jepang lagi? Bagaimana klo Tancho? Ini juga favorit om imoetz. Yang lalu dia nawarin 200 ekor tancho. Siapa mau?

----------


## ronnie

> punyaku juara 1 om...........thanks om imut.....


Congrats ya om wahyu,,mantaf..  ::  
Pnyaku lewat,,,  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

selamet d  ::

----------


## ad666

> punyaku juara 1 om...........thanks om imut.....


  ::  kalo ane kagak ada peluang juara . . kompetisi deket sini gak pernah ada. . . hiks

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> punyaku juara 1 om...........thanks om imut.....
> 
> 
>   kalo ane kagak ada peluang juara . . kompetisi deket sini gak pernah ada. . . hiks


BIKIN CLUB OM KUMPULKAN BEBERAPA ORG TRUS BIKIN SHOW

----------


## doddy

setubuh eh.. setuju. buat klub dan bikin kontes

----------


## Soegianto

ada 1 ekor tertukar oleh pak wahyu sehingga sy kirim kan 1 lagi ke semarang dan yg tertukar sy titip disana......
kemarin oleh om wahyu dikirim ke jakarta  dan sy lihat ikannya kaget karena ikan ini grow dg baik dan tdk pecah patternnya ...ringnya juga ...oke,,,,,
sy mau ucapin thanks utk mr wahyu yg sdh ksh mac d kali yah buat pakan shusuinya....

----------


## wahyu

> ada 1 ekor tertukar oleh pak wahyu sehingga sy kirim kan 1 lagi ke semarang dan yg tertukar sy titip disana......
> kemarin oleh om wahyu dikirim ke jakarta  dan sy lihat ikannya kaget karena ikan ini grow dg baik dan tdk pecah patternnya ...ringnya juga ...oke,,,,,
> sy mau ucapin thanks utk mr wahyu yg sdh ksh mac d kali yah buat pakan shusuinya....


hahahah...........memang ikannya yg cepet gede....lagian makannya mirip cagoi

----------


## wahyu

uk udah 25cm......



yg lainnya juga posting dong....soalnya uk segini sering berubah ubah......

----------


## doddy

ini shusui ku....
tgl 15 juni masing2 25cm

----------


## wahyu

> ini shusui ku....
> tgl 15 juni masing2 25cm




kok yg kiri merahnya ilang ya om........?????

----------


## doddy

dari dulu cuma merah dibawah yu..

----------


## wahyu

> dari dulu cuma merah dibawah yu..


memang gitu ya.....yg kanan bagus...bawa bandung nih....

----------


## ad666

::   kok pada bongsor2 yak? . . . punyaku kuntet

----------


## wahyu

> kok pada bongsor2 yak? . . . punyaku kuntet


kok bisa om......karena ak ama om dod pake saki growth untuk pakannya,,,,,
tapi gak papa om....mungkin punya kita malah terlalu cepet kali......posting aja om....
gak usah ragu2.....  ::

----------


## ronnie

> kok pada bongsor2 yak? . . . punyaku kuntet


Sm ky pnyaku dong om,,
pdhl ikan lainya yg seukuran cpt gede lho,, gtaew knapa dg shusui pnyaku.. ::

----------


## doddy

> Originally Posted by ad666
> 
>   kok pada bongsor2 yak? . . . punyaku kuntet
> 
> 
> Sm ky pnyaku dong om,,
> pdhl ikan lainya yg seukuran cpt gede lho,, gtaew knapa dg shusui pnyaku..


ada beberapa hal yg mempengaruhi pertumbuhan ikan, walaupun 1 indukan:
1. ikan lebih awal menetas
2. ikan dari awal emang bongsor
3. ikan dengan nafsu makan yg lebih besar dari yg lainnya.
4. ikan mengalami suatu keadaan yg menghambat pertumbuhan, misal stres, karantina terlalu lama dll
5. kondisi lingkungan, pakan, air, populasi dll
6. faktor x...
mungkin ada yang bisa menambahkan?.....

----------


## ronnie

> Originally Posted by ronnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by ad666
> 
> ...

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by ad666
> 
>   kok pada bongsor2 yak? . . . punyaku kuntet
> 
> 
> Sm ky pnyaku dong om,,
> pdhl ikan lainya yg seukuran cpt gede lho,, gtaew knapa dg shusui pnyaku..



ayo om ron.....diposting.....shusuimu dulu rebutannya ama ak lho......
penasaran perkembangannya gimana???

----------


## ronnie

> ayo om ron.....diposting.....shusuimu dulu rebutannya ama ak lho......
> penasaran perkembangannya gimana???


Pnyaku paling kecil om,,,  ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> ayo om ron.....diposting.....shusuimu dulu rebutannya ama ak lho......
> penasaran perkembangannya gimana???
> 
> 
> Pnyaku paling kecil om,,,


lha gimana mau tukeran apa????......  ::  
ron....punyamu karakternya bagus.....sebelah kanan kok kayak bocor item ya,,,,apa efek foto???
klo keep kamu ok....bisa juara nih ikan.......

----------


## wahyu

lanjut yg laen........

----------


## arungtasik

> Originally Posted by ronnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by ad666
> 
> ...


Aku dong, yang ngebid pertama hehehe. Karena disalip terus, ya nyingkir ke MS-11 hehehe. Btw, ini shusui mantap om ronnie. Ring lengkap, bodi bulat, pola merah seimbang, kepala bersih. Dot merah kecil di kepala malah mempercantik. Cuma ukurannya memang lebih kecil dari yg lain. 

Menurut saya, gak usah digeber pakan shusui ini. Biarin aja bertumbuh apa adanya, biar merahnya gak pecah. Kasi pakan berkualitas, kolam jangan padat dan jaga kualitas air. Shusui ini bisa jadi raja/ratu kontes, sekali pun di ukuran kecil!

----------


## Soegianto

setuju pak jangan digeber akan menguatkan warnanya ....  ::

----------


## ronnie

> lha gimana mau tukeran apa????......  
> ron....punyamu karakternya bagus.....sebelah kanan kok kayak bocor item ya,,,,apa efek foto???
> klo keep kamu ok....bisa juara nih ikan.......


Yg bocor tu yg saya lingkari bkn mas??Gtaw neh mas,,itu mudagoke ato cm titik hitam ya??coz blm trll jelas..

Bs juara pd event mn neh??hehehe,,,masih bnyk saingan laennya yg bgus2,, 



> ...Btw, ini shusui mantap om ronnie. Ring lengkap, bodi bulat, pola merah seimbang, kepala bersih. Dot merah kecil di kepala malah mempercantik. Cuma ukurannya memang lebih kecil dari yg lain. 
> Menurut saya, gak usah digeber pakan shusui ini. Biarin aja bertumbuh apa adanya, biar merahnya gak pecah. Kasi pakan berkualitas, kolam jangan padat dan jaga kualitas air. Shusui ini bisa jadi raja/ratu kontes, sekali pun di ukuran kecil!


Memang bnr om,,maruten kecil inilah yg jadi salah satu pertimbangan saya memilih ikan ini  ::  
Selama ini memang ikan ini diberi pakan berkualitas om,,kualitas air jg saya pantau trs..
Mksud "jangan digeber pakannya" tu intensitas pemberian pakan dikurangi ato mengurangi pakan Hi-Growth??
Semoga ikan ini mnjdi yg saya "harapkan"...  ::

----------


## wahyu

mana yg lainnya nih......  ::

----------


## Soegianto

> mana yg lainnya nih......


masih di keep buat kejutan nanti  ::

----------


## ad666

kalo sisanya pasti dah bongsor2 ya om sugi?

----------


## Soegianto

> kalo sisanya pasti dah bongsor2 ya om sugi?


habis om sisanya gak ada  ::

----------


## ad666

update mumpung ketangkep

 ::

----------


## wahyu

> update mumpung ketangkep


om kok gak keluar gambar???.....

----------


## ad666



----------


## doddy

punyaku udah hampir 30cm. cuma belum foto ulang.  kapan yah selesainya?
or kapan batas akhir kirim fotonya?

----------


## Soegianto

masih ada waktu om

----------


## Soegianto

teman2 shusuinya status nya skrg bgmn ? 
ringnya bertambah tebal kah ?
merahnya meenguat kan ?
dan grownya bgmn ???
cek and ricek
tq

----------


## doddy

> teman2 shusuinya status nya skrg bgmn ? 
> ringnya bertambah tebal kah ?
> merahnya meenguat kan ?
> dan grownya bgmn ???
> cek and ricek
> tq


kapan batas waktunya kirim foto?.... lupa

----------


## Soegianto

msh lama om 1 november  ::

----------


## edwin

> teman2 shusuinya status nya skrg bgmn ? 
> ringnya bertambah tebal kah ?
> merahnya meenguat kan ?
> dan grownya bgmn ???
> cek and ricek
> tq


memang ring shusui bisa bertambah tebal om? jadi kyk ring asagi ya om...
lebih baik makanan growth diet apa wheat germ om?

----------


## Soegianto

ring bs menebal seiring pertumbuhan nya,,,,,,,biasanya faktor air menentukan ........pakan apa aja jg oke tp utk penebalan mungkin diperlukan colour

----------


## rvidella

> ring bs menebal seiring pertumbuhan nya,,,,,,,biasanya faktor air menentukan ........pakan apa aja jg oke tp utk penebalan mungkin diperlukan colour



berapa lama suhu?

----------


## Soegianto

gak bisa sibilang berapa lama biasanya sampai ukura 40 an mestinya sdh terlihat

----------


## achmad

Shusui No. 7  tgl. 29 Agustus 2009 =========> 37 cm
 


Shusui No. 8  tgl. 29 Agustus 2009 =========> 37 cm

----------


## ronnie

Wuih,,,growth-nya ruar biasa...  ::  
Pnyaku ko masih imut2 ya...  ::

----------


## rvidella

*MS  19odo (28cm)*


kalo ini gak tahu yang mana nih lupa ...

*(24cm)* 


baru sempet dua yang kena serok

----------


## wahyu

wah.....keren2 ikannya......

----------


## Glenardo

MS 19 cuaantieekk  ::

----------


## ad666

wah-wah . . .
sudah mulai tampak kandidat juara . . .   ::  
jadi minder :P

----------


## e-koi

tukerin ma yg d rumah ajah... Kali2 gak ketauan  ::

----------


## Soegianto

> tukerin ma yg d rumah ajah... Kali2 gak ketauan


di tukar nti didenda  ::

----------


## wahyu

ayo yg lainnya.......ampe kapan sih....

----------


## Soegianto

masih ada waktu 
kalau di post sekarang kita jadi sam2 tahu perkembangan nya

----------


## wahyu

update terbaru.......

----------


## Soegianto

ayo teman2 yg lain silahkan  ::

----------


## asfenv

Mumpung sampe 1 November......hajar pake growt terus ahhhhhh,..biar bisa buat kejutan,..he..he..he....

----------


## ronnie

Update ahh...  ::  
 
Growth-nya ketinggalan dr peserta laen...  ::   ::

----------


## arungtasik

Lapor Om, si MS-11 baru bisa diserok dan difoto pagi tadi.... 


*12 September 2009 - 35cm*

 

*Maret 2009 - 18cm* 
 

*27 Mei 2009 - 25cm*

----------


## ronnie

Om Arung...kl boleh taw..ikan masuk kolam bulan apa ya??cpt gede ya...  ::  
Kl ikan saya masuk kolam bulan mei,,

----------


## Glenardo

> Om Arung...kl boleh taw..ikan masuk kolam bulan apa ya??cpt gede ya...  
> Kl ikan saya masuk kolam bulan mei,,


Minum Milo Setiap hari Om, biar mantappp menjadi juara..  ::  ..Di doakan jug abiar cepet gede..Di dukung dgn hipotesis kelamin bahwa ini betina..

----------


## luki

ikut nimbrung ya.....
cuma pengen share aja ....buat pembelajaran kita semua....

saya beli shusui ini pada saat  show di bandung tanggal 19 juli 2009....
kebetulan shusui ini di ikut kan kontes oleh feikoi.....
ternyata shusui ini dari badge miyatake yang keeping kontes.....dengan no punggung MS 25......
ini foto per hari ini........

----------


## wahyu

> ikut nimbrung ya.....
> cuma pengen share aja ....buat pembelajaran kita semua....
> 
> saya beli shusui ini pada saat  show di bandung tanggal 19 juli 2009....
> kebetulan shusui ini di ikut kan kontes oleh feikoi.....
> ternyata shusui ini dari badge miyatake yang keeping kontes.....dengan no punggung MS 25......
> ini foto per hari ini........


mantappp om luki....jd inget ama ikan ini.....  ::

----------


## Soegianto

ingat yah om wahyu wkwkwk 
jd bgs  tuch  ::

----------


## luki

> mantappp om luki....jd inget ama ikan ini.....



ini yang pernah nginep di kolam om wahyu ya.......

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> mantappp om luki....jd inget ama ikan ini..... 
> 
> 
> 
> ini yang pernah nginep di kolam om wahyu ya.......


ya om.....ikan ini perkembangannya luar biasa warna tidak pecah.......
begitu juga shusui perserta lain juga begitu.....bener2 ikan yg bagus om luki.....

----------


## wahyu

> ingat yah om wahyu wkwkwk 
> jd bgs  tuch


tapi om sugi.....miyatake shusuinya emang bagus2 semua.....perhatiin deh postingan perserta lain....
bagus2.....dari struktur body.....kwalitas hi dan ringnya....emang bagus....ak kira akan jd persaingan yg ketat nih.......  ::

----------


## Soegianto

ya pak edisi promotion top d brg nya................  ::

----------


## wahyu

> ya pak edisi promotion top d brg nya................


ngadain yg kayak gini lagi om.....bagus2 n harga terjangkau biar rame......gak usah gosanke...
lainnya juga ok......  ::

----------


## Soegianto

kalau tdk salah pak wahyu punya ikan kena musibah yah ?
turut prihatin om

----------


## wahyu

> kalau tdk salah pak wahyu punya ikan kena musibah yah ?
> turut prihatin om



 ::   ::   :: .......ak terlanjur cinta ama ikannya.....cariin lg dong om....

----------


## Soegianto

kirain cinta sama sy om   ::  
nanti ada sy kbarin   ::   :P

----------


## ad666

emang napa om ikannya?

----------


## asfenv

Bapak Bapak sekalian,...aku minta maaf,..aku mengundurkan diri dalam keeping kontest ini,.termasuk juga yg Shusui keeping kontest.

aku kena musibah yg sangat berat untuk koi koi ku tercinta,.

begini ceritanya:
sewaktu mau mudik kemedan,..kolam udah aku set semua fungsi dengan Timer baik itu water Pump maupun air rator..(.karena gak ada orang dirumah, semuanya mudik )

dan ternyata adalah satu kabel yg salah aku conecting dan ternyata soket itu adalah soket untuk backwash air kolam total,.dan waktu itu aku memang terburu buru karena kejar kejaran sama deadline pesawat, dan aku kasih timer selam 12 jam yg seharusnya itu adalah timer salah satu air rator,.dimana disetiap airator ditempatku dikasih timer supaya bekerjanya saling bergantian maksudnya biar buat mesin pompa udara tersebut awet...

dan minggu malem keamrin jam 02:00 aku sampai rumah, aku temukan hal yg sangat menngenaskan,.kolam ku kering dan Koi koi ku tinggal tulang belulang dan banyaknya ditemukan belatung,.hampir 1/8 kolam penuh belatung dan dengan bau yg sangat menyengat,...( seperti memelihara belatung aku..)

aku gak bisa berbuat apa apa,.aku hanya terdiam,.seluruh koi koi ku tewas,..dan termasuk andalanku shusui keeping kontes dan sanke taniguchi keeping kontes,...hampir sekitar 40 ekor semuanya koi ku tewas,..dan salah satunya ada yg suda
h juara keeping kontes showa dainichi keeping kontestnya om dodo,.........hiks..  ::  .jd males meliara lagi,........  

sekarang kolam aku isi sam air dan kaporit,.untuk ngilangin bau bangkai ikan tersebut,..dan belatung banyak banget dimana mana.............hikss.....  ::  


maaf ya rekan rekan,.aku mengundurkan diri untuk acar ini,....hiks....    ::  

sampai sekarang masih suka termenung kalau melihat kolam ku yg berubah jad1 warna coklat dan bau dan banyak belatung,..padahal waktu tarkhir aku tinggalin kolam bening kayak aqua dan ikan cantik cantik,.....hikss...   ::

----------


## e-koi

> Bapak Bapak sekalian,...aku minta maaf,..aku mengundurkan diri dalam keeping kontest ini,.termasuk juga yg Shusui keeping kontest.
> 
> aku kena musibah yg sangat berat untuk koi koi ku tercinta,.
> 
> begini ceritanya:
> sewaktu mau mudik kemedan,..kolam udah aku set semua fungsi dengan Timer baik itu water Pump maupun air rator..(.karena gak ada orang dirumah, semuanya mudik )
> 
> dan ternyata adalah satu kabel yg salah aku conecting dan ternyata soket itu adalah soket untuk backwash air kolam total,.dan waktu itu aku memang terburu buru karena kejar kejaran sama deadline pesawat, dan aku kasih timer selam 12 jam yg seharusnya itu adalah timer salah satu air rator,.dimana disetiap airator ditempatku dikasih timer supaya bekerjanya saling bergantian maksudnya biar buat mesin pompa udara tersebut awet...
> 
> ...


Ikut berbelasungkawa om...

----------


## Soegianto

1. Kegiatan ini akan dimulai sejak tanggal 1 Mei 2009 dan berakhir pada tanggal 31 Oktober 2009

hayo teman2 siap2 fotonya

----------


## doddy

> 1. Kegiatan ini akan dimulai sejak tanggal 1 Mei 2009 dan berakhir pada tanggal 31 Oktober 2009
> 
> hayo teman2 siap2 fotonya


om fei. shusuiku lagi aku suruh ikutan fitnes biar akhir bulan bisa tampil cantik nich.  ::  .

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> 1. Kegiatan ini akan dimulai sejak tanggal 1 Mei 2009 dan berakhir pada tanggal 31 Oktober 2009
> 
> hayo teman2 siap2 fotonya
> 
> 
> om fei. shusuiku lagi aku suruh ikutan fitnes biar akhir bulan bisa tampil cantik nich.  .


busyet d
fitnesh ?????
jangan lupa di mesages /di lulur juga yah biar licin  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

halah om soegi pura2 salah nulis massage jadi message    ::

----------


## Soegianto

hihihihi

----------


## ronnie

Ko tmn2 blm pd posting ya??
Ayo dong posting,,urutan pertama brdsrkn abjad aja,,monggo om abiserpong posting pertama,hehe,,
Pa soegi,,posting foto paling lambat tgl brp?
Thx

----------


## Soegianto

awal minggu november aja yg enak posting ramai2 sekaligus tg 30 okt  ::

----------


## doddy

kirim foto lama dulu yah. blm foto ulang.
yg sekarang hi lebih tajam tapi blm foto  ::  

foto terbaru, takut ketinggalan   ::  
kiri 33cm kanan 34cm

----------


## ronnie

Update ahh,,,  ::  
MS-21,size 34cm tanggl 28-31 oktober 2009
Hi di kepala bagian kanan mulai naik,,


Ayoo yang laen posting dongg,,,
Hari terakhir lho...  ::

----------


## rvidella

yes yes yes ... coming soon

----------


## wahyu

wah.....shusuiku lg ngapain ya "disana"....???  ::   ::

----------


## urdsama

Ikutan ah. Last minute.
Shusui MS-???... :: 
Panjang kurang-lebih 38cm

----------


## Gom 7rait

> kirim foto lama dulu yah. blm foto ulang.
> yg sekarang hi lebih tajam tapi blm foto  
> 
> foto terbaru, takut ketinggalan   
> kiri 33cm kanan 34cm


Bakat alamnya kliatan Dod...  ::

----------


## Soegianto

pengumuman 
foto paling lambat 7 nov hrs sdh di upload disini kalau lewat maaf tdk akan di ikut sertakan dlm penjurian
terimakasih

----------


## rvidella

update satu dulu ah



32cm

----------


## rvidella

35cm

----------


## doddy

> Originally Posted by doddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> ...


om fei ini ikan nakal juga. disuruh fitnes malah ikutan kontes kecantikan   ::

----------


## arungtasik

.
Update MS-11, tadi pagi 41cm. 



Maaf fotonya kotor, baru sadar ada lumut melayang di atas muka ikan saat difoto.

----------


## doddy

> .
> Update MS-11, tadi pagi 41cm. 
> 
> 
> 
> Maaf fotonya kotor, baru sadar ada lumut melayang di atas muka ikan saat difoto.


mantaf om. bagus shusuinya

----------


## Glenardo

Foto nya Om Arung Tasik jelek. Lebih indah aslinya. Sceara aku salah satu fans berat SHusui ini, akan kucoba bantu fotoin deh   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Ini koi yang nyaris terlupakan, dipilih terakhir setelah tidak ada lagi peminat yang mau membayar lebih. Kalau menang akan menjadi pelajaran bagus buat kita: "Jangan percaya koi tosai, sekalipun yang milih dealer kelas wajid"   ::

----------


## arungtasik

> Ini koi yang nyaris terlupakan, dipilih terakhir setelah tidak ada lagi peminat yang mau membayar lebih. Kalau menang akan menjadi pelajaran bagus buat kita: "Jangan percaya koi tosai, sekalipun yang milih dealer kelas wajid"


Tau gitu, ambil semua sisanya ya oom? Kalo gak salah waktu itu masih ada 4 - 6 ekor...  ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> Ini koi yang nyaris terlupakan, dipilih terakhir setelah tidak ada lagi peminat yang mau membayar lebih. Kalau menang akan menjadi pelajaran bagus buat kita: "Jangan percaya koi tosai, sekalipun yang milih dealer kelas wajid"  
> 
> 
> Tau gitu, ambil semua sisanya ya oom? Kalo gak salah waktu itu masih ada 4 - 6 ekor...


Lima ekor om..., sampe sekarang masih kepikiran... waktu liat Miyatake di Koi Talk 2 yang kebayang cuma shushui aja...  ::  Sayang waktu si om ke Jepang, mau titip lagi buat anggota forum... barangnya lagi pada kosong... Shushui, Kujyaku...   ::

----------


## e-koi

ikannya om ad666

----------


## rvidella

43cm

----------


## rvidella

30cm

----------


## Soegianto

judge oleh miyatake ,ayi dan umeda
foto sy email hr ini
sabar yah  ::

----------


## rvidella

> judge oleh miyatake ,ayi dan umeda
> foto sy email hr ini
> sabar yah


pertimbangan penjurian gimana pak?

overall? atau perbandingan foto awal dan akhir? dan juga membandingkan ukuran awal dan ukuran akhir? huaaaa ikanku kontet semua nih huehehehehehehehe

----------


## ronnie

> pertimbangan penjurian gimana pak?
> 
> overall? atau perbandingan foto awal dan akhir? dan juga membandingkan ukuran awal dan ukuran akhir? huaaaa ikanku kontet semua nih huehehehehehehehe


Kontet ko bisa tembus 43cm,,,?
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> pertimbangan penjurian gimana pak?
> 
> overall? atau perbandingan foto awal dan akhir? dan juga membandingkan ukuran awal dan ukuran akhir? huaaaa ikanku kontet semua nih huehehehehehehehe
> 
> 
> Kontet ko bisa tembus 43cm,,,?


yang itu masuk secret pond ... yang lain ke kolam display hueheheheehehe

----------


## wahyu

> 43cm



aduh........kok jadi inget ikan ini ya???.....  ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> 
> 
> 43cm
> 
> 
> 
> aduh........kok jadi inget ikan ini ya???.....


  ::  

dag dig dug menanti hasilnya ... Pak Soegi ... ada piala buat peserta terbanyak gak?   ::  

ada yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa    ::

----------


## ronnie

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> 
> 
> 43cm
> 
> 
> 
> aduh........kok jadi inget ikan ini ya???.....


Pernah singgah dikolam dan "hidup" bersama ya om,,hehehe,,,
PAsti banyak suka dukanya neh,,,  ::

----------


## ad666

> 30cm


tompel di bibirnya ilang yak . .   :P

----------


## rvidella

> tompel di bibirnya ilang yak . .   :P



udah ngedrop dari datang kok ... gak mau balik ... nanti baliknya di ukuran 95bu ... pertanyaannya ... kapan yah? hehehehehee

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Saya bingung nih ngurutinnya... ayo, bantu susunin... kita bikin quiz juga   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Saya bingung nih ngurutinnya... ayo, bantu susunin... kita bikin quiz juga


mau mau mau ....

----------


## rvidella

Ayo di rekap ulang

MS 04 -43cm


MS 16 - 32cm


MS 19 - 35cm


MS 23 - 30cm

----------


## arungtasik

MS 04 -43cm


MS 11 - 41cm
 


MS 16 - 32cm


MS 19 - 35cm


MS 23 - 30cm

----------


## rvidella

mantap ... terusin lagi yah teman-teman semua

----------


## ronnie

> mantap ... terusin lagi yah teman-teman semua


Apanya neh yg diterusi,,,  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Baru lima ekor ya... Ada berapa lagi yang kemaren ikut dinilai? Pak Soegi? Ada datanya?

----------


## nabih

Mungkinkah dicheck lagi dengan daftar peserta lomba?.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------/


DAFTAR PESERTA
up date payment
up date 6 april 99

MS-01: wahyu - 1,050,000 LUNAS
MS-03: asfenv - 900,000
MS-04: dodo - 1,000,000 - LUNAS
MS-05: doddy - 1, 000,000 - lunas
MS-06: ad666 - 1,000,000 - lunas
MS-07: achmad - 1,000,000 - lunas
MS-08: achmad - 1,000,000 - lunas
MS-10: asfenv - 1,000,000
MS-11: arungtasik - 900,000 - lunas
MS-12: doddy - 1,150,000 - lunas
MS-13: asfenv - 1,000,000
MS-16: Dodo - 1,000,000 - LUNAS
MS-19: Dodo - 1,000,000 - LUNAS
MS-21: ronnie - 1,350,000 - lunas
MS-22: abiserpong - 1,300,000 - LUNAS
MS-23: dodo - 1,000,000 - LUNAS
MS-24: abiserpong - 1,050,000 - LUNAS
MS-25: urdsama - 900,000 - lunas

tks.

_________________
www.feikoicentre.com
0813 9911 9933

member : Apki 018-B-D-2005 , shinkokai 69700

----------


## ad666

.

----------


## ad666

MS 04 -43cm


MS 06 - 25
 Maap gambarnya ga nungging (perasaan ga ada perubahan berarti fisiknya? kontet seh T_T)
MS 11 - 41cm
 


MS 16 - 32cm


MS 19 - 35cm


MS 23 - 30cm
[/quote]

----------


## Soegianto

sy blm terima email juri .....tolong sabar yah,,,,,  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*TEBAK KOI*

*PERTANYAAN*
Sambil menunggu keputusan Juri, mari kita mengasah kemampuan apresiasi kita dengan menjawab pertanyaan: _"Menurut Anda, manakah diantara koi dibawah ini yang akan tampil sebagai juara? Sebutkan alasannya!"
_

*MS 04 -43cm*


*MS 06 - 25 cm*


*MS 11 - 41cm*
 


*MS 16 - 32cm*


*MS 19 - 35cm*


*MS 21 - 34cm*


*MS 23 - 30cm*


*KETENTUAN TEBAK KOI*

1. Setiap anggota forum (termasuk peserta) dapat mengikuti Tebak Koi ini
2. Jawaban diberikan dengan cara memposting kode koi dan alasan mengapa koi itu dipilih
3. Jawaban yang dinilai adalah yang diposting sejak pengumuman TEBAK KOI hingga yang terakhir diposting sebelum postingan keputusan pemenang
4. Hanya ada satu pemenang, yaitu yang tebakannya benar dan alasannya dianggap paling menarik
5. Juri (Secara sepihak saya minta om Soegi  ::  ) akan mengumumkan siapa pemenang TEBAK KOI ini setelah pengumuman pemenang

*
HADIAH*

1 buah kaos Majalah KOI-S  ::

----------


## fakoi

MS-16
Alasan:
Sisik rapi dan kepala bersih.

----------


## ronnie

> *TEBAK KOI*
> 
> *PERTANYAAN*
> Sambil menunggu keputusan Juri, mari kita mengasah kemampuan apresiasi kita dengan menjawab pertanyaan: _"Menurut Anda, manakah diantara koi dibawah ini yang akan tampil sebagai juara? Sebutkan alasannya!"
> _
> .....
> ....
> *KETENTUAN TEBAK KOI*
> 
> ...


Om,ko MS-21 tidak ikut dalam penjurian....?  ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Om,ko MS-21 tidak ikut dalam penjurian....?


Udah, diralat, om... hihihi... kayaknya bakal ada yang protes lagi nih....

----------


## rvidella

Setuju ah karena putihnya bagus dan kepala buersih ... Ring juga rapi ... Plus ... Punya dodo. 

Menangin lagi donk




> MS-16
> Alasan:
> Sisik rapi dan kepala bersih.

----------


## ad666

maaf ne . . yang gambar terkininya punya om arung kok di tempet ane kagak bisa muncul yak?

----------


## ad666

Ikutan Nebak AH . ..   ::  ..

MS 21

Ring tersusun rapi - tidak ompong
Pola Merah - Simetris, Merahnya juga difoto terlihta pekat
Motugoto seimbang
(-) sayangnya masih ada tompel merah yang belum bisa dibilang unik dikepalanya .. . .   ::

----------


## Glenardo

MS 11


Alasan:
- Pertama tama, saya merasa aslinya lebih indah dari fotonya
- Sering saya lihat dengan mata kaca saya sendiri
- Body pertumbuhan oks
- Warna asli orange nya bagus
- Kepala bersih, kalo ada garis item di deket mata itu hanya efek foto
- bermotogoro seimbang
- Kepala panjang dan berpunuk
- Orange belum sampe ring
- Tidak di temukan bintik hitam di orange body ( sudah di cek loh)
- Sex nya betina
- Terbukti sudah juara di Kontes Hanggar di size kecil
- DI keeping di kolam yang baik dan benar dengan sistem vorteks 85cm, sistem backwash uplift, Crystal Bio, Bakkii shower 5 tingkat ( Momotrao Bac House mix Bio ball), dan tentunya kolam dengan rest area.
- Makananya Saki Hikari Probiotik dan SUgiyama Seseragi Sinking.

Hal yahng tak kusukai dari Shusui ini ialah pemiliknya "belum" mau menserah terimakan kepadaku   ::  

Sekian dulu, semoga ada yang mensupoort SHusui ini

Thanks

----------


## Soegianto

inilah saat2 yang ditunggu,,,,,,,,,,
juri agak sulit menjuri dari foto tapi hasil diskusi juri by tilp antara pak ayi,umeda dan miyatake diputuskan :
juara 1 adalah ms 11
juara 2 adalah ms o4
juara 3 adalah ms 25

selamet buat pemenang dan selamet juga buat  para peserta......


 ::  tinggal tunggu undangan makan nya nih dari para pemenang  ::

----------


## Glenardo

Hidup MS  11...

Btw saya baru browsing yang dulu  dulu. Om ajik dulu buat sample, nulisnya di MS-11 juga..Nice clue..Hahaha   ::  

Mode: Hadiah Opini nya dunxx  ::  

Thanks

----------


## rvidella

> inilah saat2 yang ditunggu,,,,,,,,,,
> juri agak sulit menjuri dari foto tapi hasil diskusi juri by tilp antara pak ayi,umeda dan miyatake diputuskan :
> juara 1 adalah ms 11
> juara 2 adalah ms o4
> juara 3 adalah ms 25
> 
> selamet buat pemenang dan selamet juga buat  para peserta......
> 
> 
>  tinggal tunggu undangan makan nya nih dari para pemenang



MS 25 yang mana sih? huehehehehehe

penilaian masing-masing juri berdasarkan apa pak soegi?
soalnya kayaknya 11 dan 04 tuh diatas 40cm semua ... apa growth? dan 04 kan ringnya belum terlihat jelas nih ... hehehehe walau ikan saya huehehehehehe apa karena itu dia juara 2? hmmm   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

mohon maaf untuk juara 3 diralat ......sy ada kesalahan kirim data email ke juri......
untuk sementara *juara 3 tunggu kabar lagi* ....atas maklumnya terimakasih

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Selamat buat om arungtasik dan om Dodo...
Yang terpending ucapan selamatnya dipending juga   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Yang berhak mendapatkan kaos:

karena cuma ada satu poster yang menebak benar, maka hadiahnya mutlak menjadi milik om Glemardo




> MS 11
> 
> 
> Alasan:
> - Pertama tama, saya merasa aslinya lebih indah dari fotonya
> - Sering saya lihat dengan mata kaca saya sendiri
> - Body pertumbuhan oks
> - Warna asli orange nya bagus
> - Kepala bersih, kalo ada garis item di deket mata itu hanya efek foto
> ...

----------


## rvidella

> Selamat buat om arungtasik dan om Dodo...
> Yang terpending ucapan selamatnya dipending juga



thanks pak ajik

----------


## Glenardo

> Yang berhak mendapatkan kaos:
> 
> karena cuma ada satu poster yang menebak benar, maka hadiahnya mutlak menjadi milik om Glemardo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Asieekk...siap2 ke Wijaya meluncur...  ::  

Thanks

----------


## achmad

lupa dan ngga liat kalo sdh selesai, kiraiin s/d 30 Nov 09  ::   ::  
Punyaku ngga ikut penjurian  ::

----------


## doddy

> kirim foto lama dulu yah. blm foto ulang.
> yg sekarang hi lebih tajam tapi blm foto  
> 
> foto terbaru, takut ketinggalan   
> kiri 33cm kanan 34cm





> Baru lima ekor ya... Ada berapa lagi yang kemaren ikut dinilai? Pak Soegi? Ada datanya?


malam om.  ms 05 dan ms12 kok gak ikut dinilai ya?
padahal udah kirim fotonya lho........  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> Baru lima ekor ya... Ada berapa lagi yang kemaren ikut dinilai? Pak Soegi? Ada datanya?
> 
> 
> malam om.  ms 05 dan ms12 kok gak ikut dinilai ya?
> padahal udah kirim fotonya lho........


Ini beda om Doddy... list saya buat tebak koi aja... sampingannya... Gak lengkap karena saya bingung.... 
Tapi foto yang dikirim om soegi ke jepang sudah semuanya koq  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> mohon maaf untuk juara 3 diralat ......sy ada kesalahan kirim data email ke juri......
> untuk sementara *juara 3 tunggu kabar lagi* ....atas maklumnya terimakasih


Saya agak bingung pak soegi, bukannya No. 25 atas nama om urdsama? Ini Fotonya




> Ikutan ah. Last minute.
> Shusui MS-???...
> Panjang kurang-lebih 38cm


Jadi kenapa diralat? bisa diklarifikasi?

----------


## Soegianto

gak diralat pak sdh betul
maaf atas kesalahan nya
jd pemenangnya tetap

----------


## ad666

wah, brarti teori sang juara harus lebih dari 40 cm gugur   ::

----------


## Soegianto

body memang mesti tp kayaknya gak dipatok dg ukuran

----------


## wahyu

pemenangnya siapa nih.......???????  ::

----------

